# Probleme mit Landwirten?



## Fish&Chips (24. Juli 2007)

War gestern an meinem Hausgewässer auf Aale angeln. Die Wiese war vom Landwirt am Tag vorher gemäht worden. Als ich dort schon 2 Std auf Aal ansaß, kam der Landwird vorbei um sein geschnittenes Gras aufzuhäufen. Er hiel bei mir an und sagt zu mir: "Dieses ist sein Privatbesitz und ich möge hier verschwinden;+". Worauf ich sagte, das dieser Fluß hier vom ötlichen Angelverein gepachtet worden ist und ich (was auf der Karte auch als beangelbares Ufer ausgeschrieben ist; als keine Verbotszone) sagte, das ich das Uferbetretungsrecht hätte:g. Nach einer angeregten (aber konstruktiven) Diskussion machte ich ihm den Vorschlag, das ich meine Sachen beiseite nehme damit er seine Arbeit machen könne und ich danach weiterangeln werde. Dieses hatte er dann auch akzeptiert, obwohl er noch murmelte:" Das er schon viele Schwierigkeiten mit anderen Anglern gehabt hätte"#c. Wenn ich sehe, wie sich einige Angler am Ufer benehmen kann ich den Landwirt schon verstehen.Sie fahren mit den Autos bis ans Ufer direkt auf die Wiesen, lassen ihre Sachen/Müll liegen und benehmen sich nicht wie "geschulte" Angler#q. Aber alle Angler gleich wieder über einen Kamm scheren, konnte ich nicht verstehen und wollte ich auch nicht akzeptieren. Hattet ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrung machen müssen?


----------



## Dorschknorpel (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Die Probleme sind leider immer die gleichen. Einige wenige und nicht als Angler zu bezeichnende Personen bringen uns alle in Verruf. Ich hatte letzte Woche am Neckar auch eine Begebenheit mit einem Bauern. Dieser war auch am Heu wenden und schaute etwas missmutig. Da bin ich dann in die Offensive gegangen und habe ihn angesprochen, ob ich mein Auto kurz umsetzen solle, damit er vernünftig wenden könne. Der gute Mann war sichtlich überrascht und hat freundlich verneint, es ginge schon. Ich also "frohes Schaffen" gewünscht und wieder an meinen Angelplatz. Zu meiner Überraschung kam der gute Mann nach ca. zwei Stunden auf einmal zu uns an den Platz. Meine Tochter hat sich echt furchtbar erschrocken. Dann hat er sich zu uns gesetzt und wollte einfach mal durchschnaufen und etwas Klönen. War richtig nett. Dabei hat er dann auch ein paar Storys von sogenannten Anglern erzählt...., da braucht man sich wirklich nicht wundern. Was lernen wir daraus?... Verhaltet euch so, wie ihr es auch von anderen erwarten würdet und es gäbe viel weniger Probleme.


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Die sollen mal gaaaanz ruhig sein die Herren Landwirte.
Was die in meinem Verein in Niederbayern (wohn da nicht mehr) abziehen, das spottet jeder Beschreibung.
Da wird bis ans Ufer gepflanzt, der Dünger sprudelt nur so ins Gewässer. Kurven werden mit Bauschutt zugekippt damit man besser rumkommt, in der Trockenperiode wird massig Wasser entnommen, Güllespritzen etc. werden im Fluss gespült.
Der Fluss ist in 20 Jahren von einem tollen Idyll in einen toten Sumpf verwandelt worden. So das war jetzt auch mal ein Beispiel.
Aber generell: die produzieren Überschüsse die keiner braucht und werden dafür bezahlt, dafür wird die Umwelt massiv mit Dünger und Giften belastet.
Die können mal gaaaaanz ruhig sein!
Meine Meinung.


----------



## FischerBub (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



> Aber generell: die produzieren Überschüsse die keiner braucht und werden dafür bezahlt, dafür wird die Umwelt massiv mit Dünger und Giften belastet.
> Die können mal gaaaaanz ruhig sein!
> Meine Meinung.


Hmmm?
Wenn das deine Meinung, ist dann kann man dich da natürlich nicht von abbringen! Ansonsten würde ich dich gerne mal sehen wie du versuchen würdest wirtschaftlich Landwirtschaft zu betreiben.
Bin mir übrigens sicher dass du nur Bioprodukte kaufst, die eigens für dich auf Bestellung produziert wurden|rolleyes.

Ansonsten bin ich mit "unsren" Landwirten ganz zufrieden.
Klar Gewässerrandstreifen zuzupflanzen ist nicht der bringer. Man muss sie halt daran errinnern dass sies lassen, dann klappt das auch.
Außerdem ist es wichtig dass unsere Landschaft bewirtschaftet wird, sonst hocken wir bald alle im Wald.
Wäre für mich persönlich jetzt auch kein Problem aber das muss ja nicht sein|supergri.


----------



## Parasol (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die sollen mal gaaaanz ruhig sein die Herren Landwirte.


 
Hallo,

aber auch umgekehrt sollte man nicht alle Landwirte über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber auch umgekehrt sollte man nicht alle Landwirte über einen Kamm scheren.



Sehr richtig 
Das war eben mal eine Gegendarstellung. Wie immer: Deppen gibts in jeder Fraktion.


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es wichtig dass unsere Landschaft bewirtschaftet wird, sonst hocken wir bald alle im Wald.
> Wäre für mich persönlich jetzt auch kein Problem aber das muss ja nicht sein|supergri.


 
Wald wäre mir allerdings auch lieber als nach Sch... stinkende Unkrautmittelverpestete Äcker, zumal es für den Staat wahrscheinlich billiger wäre sämtliche Landwirte mit festen einkommen zu hause rumsitzen zu lassen als den überteuerten Kram zu subventionieren den die da anbauen :c


Aber zum Thema Landwirte kann ich sagen dass man schon einiges erreicht indem man mal freundlich grüßt. Bei unverbesserlichen hilft aber ein kurzer Hinweis auf §x des Fischereigesetzes zum Thema Uferbetretungsrecht dann geben die auch Ruhe. Schlimmer ist es mit Yachtbesitzern in Hafenbecken die hetzen dir erstmal die Wasserschutzpolizei auf den Hals weil du 5m neben ihrem Boot angelst nur um dann gesagt zu bekommen dass man ein Rech hat dort zu fischen..zum :vdiese Leute.


----------



## Steinadler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

das einzige problem bei uns mit den landwirten ist das man im sommer spät abends immer so eine schöne braune masse mit weißem schaum den bach runter in den see kommen sieht und man weiss wieder die gülle is da


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



FischerBub schrieb:


> Hmmm?
> Wenn das deine Meinung, ist dann kann man dich da natürlich nicht von abbringen! Ansonsten würde ich dich gerne mal sehen wie du versuchen würdest wirtschaftlich Landwirtschaft zu betreiben.
> Bin mir übrigens sicher dass du nur Bioprodukte kaufst, die eigens für dich auf Bestellung produziert wurden|rolleyes.
> 
> ...



Natürlich hab ich übertrieben! Bis auf das Beispiel aus Niederbayern, das ist real.
Und ich kauf in der Tat nur (noch) Bioprodukte und Lebensmittel ohne Geschmacksverstärker und andere Chemie. Einfach deshalb weil ich muss, ich vertrag das andere Zeug nicht (mehr). War jetzt 3 Jahre in ärztlicher Untersuchung wegen diverser Probleme. Seit ich auf die Ernährung achte und den Dreck nicht mehr kaufe gehts mir gut. Mein Heuschnupfen ist übrigens auch weg. Einfach verschwunden.


----------



## FischerBub (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@NorbertF

Gut dann sin wir ja einer Meinung.
Sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung der Felder is wichtig für uns alle!
Würde mir auch lieber mehr Bioprodukte kaufen, fehlt mir aber oft die Kohle dafür, so als "armer" Student, der sein Geld irgendwie immer im Angelladen verliert|kopfkrat.
Solche Umweltverpesster die Jauche/Gülle etc. in Gewässersysteme bringen werden einfach angezeigt und gut is. Dafür sind dir Gesetze ja da.


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



FischerBub schrieb:


> @NorbertF
> 
> Gut dann sin wir ja einer Meinung.
> Sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung der Felder is wichtig für uns alle!
> ...



Anzeigen hat nichts genützt und der Beweis ist schwer zu bringen.
Vor ca. 2 Monaten sind allerdings fast alle Zander verreckt da (hab noch Kontakt weil mein Pa da noch fischt), da hat dann die Staatswanwaltschaft doch mal ermittelt. Herausgekommen ist aber wie immer: nichts.


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Warum auch? Der Naturschutz hört ja bekanntermaßen an der Wasseroberfläche auf.


----------



## FischerBub (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Hmm, das ist dann natürlich schlecht. Wenn man das Übel früh genug entdeckt, sollte man den Verursacher in den meisten Fällen ermittlen können. Zumindest wenn was im Zusammenhang mit der Felderbewirtschaftung eingetragen wurde.
Und immer fleißig Fotos machen!


----------



## andreas0815 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die sollen mal gaaaanz ruhig sein die Herren Landwirte.
> Was die in meinem Verein in Niederbayern (wohn da nicht mehr) abziehen, das spottet jeder Beschreibung.
> Da wird bis ans Ufer gepflanzt, der Dünger sprudelt nur so ins Gewässer. Kurven werden mit Bauschutt zugekippt damit man besser rumkommt, in der Trockenperiode wird massig Wasser entnommen, Güllespritzen etc. werden im Fluss gespült.
> Der Fluss ist in 20 Jahren von einem tollen Idyll in einen toten Sumpf verwandelt worden. So das war jetzt auch mal ein Beispiel.
> ...


 

*Hallo Norbert,*


|good: muß dir bei deinem Bericht voll recht geben,denn ich hatte auch selber ein Fischwasser gepachtet wo mir das gleiche passiert ist! Nach Jahre langen kampf mit dem Bauer (sogar Polizei,Wasserwirtschaftsamt u. Gemeinde) haben wir keinen positiven Ausgang erreicht! :c Es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer, ein persönliches gespräch mit dem Bauer half auch nichts er war stur!!!!#yNun wurde von mir der Entschluss gefast nach 35 Jahren das Wasser nicht mehr weiter zupachten(übernahme von meinen Schwiegervater 1986)das war schon ein herber rückschlag!:v
Wie können Menschen nur so stur sein es soll doch jeder Froh sein das man Arbeit hat und Gesund ist|kopfkrat

Ich muß aber sagen man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren,es ist wie bei unseren Angelkollegen einer Hui der andere Fui!!


_*Jeder hat das Recht dumm zu sein.*_
_*Einige missbrauchen dieses Recht leider ständig!!*_


_|laola:_



____________________________MFG Andreas_


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Moin Moin ,
nun muß ich mal eine Lanze brechen für die Landwirte . Ich will nicht bestreiten das es schwarze Schafe gibt wie überall aber das sind wenige . Ich arbeite im Landhandel und kann Euch sagen was die Bauern alles an Auflagen erfüllen müssen und über was sie alles Buch führen müssen ist echt der Hammer . Darum kann ich 





> Sch... stinkende Unkrautmittelverpestete Äcker


 auch nicht nachvoll ziehen zumal die Mittel besonders teuer sind in der Regel und sie dadurch eher weniger als zuviel ausbringen( kann auf den Hecktar schnell auf 100 € + kommen bei nur 100ml auf die Spritze) . Ich kann nur aus S-H berichten und da sind in der Spritzphase ständig Kontolleuer unterwegs die Proben aus den Spritzen auf dem Feld nehmen und überprüfen . Was das ausbringen von Gülle berifft auch da muß genau Buch geführt werden wann wo wieviel ausgebracht wird und nicht auf jedem Feld darf es gemacht werden wenn z.B der Stickstoffanteil im Boden ausreichend ist . Das wird sehr penibel kontrolliert hier bei uns .


> Anzeigen hat nichts genützt und der Beweis ist schwer zu bringen.


Geht ganz einfach uns ist gar nicht schwer zu beweisen durch die Bodenproben .Kein Stoff ist nach 24 Std vom Acker verschwunden und damit nachweißbar . Entweder die Polizei anrufen die *müssen* rauskommen oder den ALR , das Amt für ländliche Räume , die ganz speziel dafür zuständig sind .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## NorbertF (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

In Bayern geht das aber nach dem Bazi Prinzip 
Jedenfalls passiert nichts. 
Und Gülle bringen die immer aus, obs gefriert oder 40 Grad im Schatten hat.


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ich kann nur aus S-H berichten und da sind in der Spritzphase ständig Kontolleuer unterwegs die Proben aus den Spritzen auf dem Feld nehmen und überprüfen . Was das ausbringen von Gülle berifft auch da muß genau Buch geführt werden wann wo wieviel ausgebracht wird und nicht auf jedem Feld darf es gemacht werden wenn z.B der Stickstoffanteil im Boden ausreichend ist . Das wird sehr penibel kontrolliert hier bei uns .


 
Das ist ja sehr gut wenn das bei euch so genau kontrolliert wird. Hier in Hessen (zumindest in dem Gebiet wo ich wohne) gibts es solche Kontrollen meines Wissens garnicht. Die Bauern fahren ihre Gülle wann sie wollen und wohin sie wollen. Einige Seen sind schon mehrfach umgekippt weil der Nährstoffeintrag durch die kleinen Bäche (die am Rand der gedüngten Felder entlang fließen) zu groß war, teilweise musste deswegen sogar der Badebetrieb eingestellt werden. Falls die Bauern auch hier solche Auflagen erfüllen müssen sind sie eindeutig zu niedrig.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Hornhechteutin
Dann habt ihr wohl die einzige Ecke in ganz Deutschland, wo die industrielle Landwirtschaft nicht das gesamte Oberflächenwasser vergiftet. Kann mir nicht helfen son Quatsch kann man nur durch Deinen Job erklären. Du bist ja ein Teil der Agrarindustrie und dass Du deine Kunden verteidigst ist normal und legitim. Mit der Wirklichkeit hats aber nix zu tun.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## andreas0815 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> nun muß ich mal eine Lanze brechen für die Landwirte . Ich will nicht bestreiten das es schwarze Schafe gibt wie überall aber das sind wenige . Ich arbeite im Landhandel und kann Euch sagen was die Bauern alles an Auflagen erfüllen müssen und über was sie alles Buch führen müssen ist echt der Hammer . Darum kann ich auch nicht nachvoll ziehen zumal die Mittel besonders teuer sind in der Regel und sie dadurch eher weniger als zuviel ausbringen( kann auf den Hecktar schnell auf 100 € + kommen bei nur 100ml auf die Spritze) . Ich kann nur aus S-H berichten und da sind in der Spritzphase ständig Kontolleuer unterwegs die Proben aus den Spritzen auf dem Feld nehmen und überprüfen . Was das ausbringen von Gülle berifft auch da muß genau Buch geführt werden wann wo wieviel ausgebracht wird und nicht auf jedem Feld darf es gemacht werden wenn z.B der Stickstoffanteil im Boden ausreichend ist . Das wird sehr penibel kontrolliert hier bei uns .
> 
> Geht ganz einfach uns ist gar nicht schwer zu beweisen durch die Bodenproben .Kein Stoff ist nach 24 Std vom Acker verschwunden und damit nachweißbar . Entweder die Polizei anrufen die *müssen* rauskommen oder den ALR , das Amt für ländliche Räume , die ganz speziel dafür zuständig sind .
> ...


 

*Hallo Michael,*

wenn du meinen Bericht gelesen hast wirst du feststellen das einige Dinge mit der Behörde stattgefunden haben,aber ohne zählbaren Erfolg.

Irgendwan hat man die Sch......... voll, immer zu streiten.




________________Gruß Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Moin Moin ,


Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Hornhechteutin
> Dann habt ihr wohl die einzige Ecke in ganz Deutschland, wo die industrielle Landwirtschaft nicht das gesamte Oberflächenwasser vergiftet. Kann mir nicht helfen son Quatsch kann man nur durch Deinen Job erklären. Du bist ja ein Teil der Agrarindustrie und dass Du deine Kunden verteidigst ist normal und legitim. Mit der Wirklichkeit hats aber nix zu tun.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



was ich geschrieben habe sind Fakten und hat mit meinem Job nichts zu tun Pauly . Ich finde das als Quatsch hinzustellen ein starkes Stück . Wollte nur mal als Insider was dazu sagen damit nicht wieder auf eine Gruppe drauflosgeschlagen wird die die meisten nur von sehen kennen aber nicht wissen was dahinter steckt . Vielleicht wird das  in anderen Bundesländern anders gehandhabt wird aber hier in S-H und das habe ich geschrieben , wird es so gemacht .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fish&Chips (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Hört sich ja nicht sehr gut an, wie über die Landwirte geredet wird...
Abgesehen von der Diskussion gestern, habe ich auch (auf dem gleichen Feld) mit einem älteren Landwirt (ich vermute den Vater oder Großvater) gute Erfahrung gemacht. Der machte mich nur darauf aufmerksam meinen Wagen am Weg stehen zu lassen (ander parken MITTEN auf den Feldern#d) ansonsten wünschte er mir viel Erfolg. 
Das die Landwirte hier in der nördlichen Umgebung von Bremen viel sprühen oder übertrieben die Felder "verpesten" habe ich selbst noch nicht erlebt. Kommt sicherich daher, das hier fast nur Kühe weiden. Das Gülle verteilen, auch bei gefrorenen Boden find ich (auch hier) zum :v!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich finde es ebenso erstaunlich wie bezeichnend, wenn hier von einigen ungefiltert auf die Landwirte eingedroschen wird. Einfach so ohne ausreichendes Hintergrundwissen und aus Einzelfällen verallgemeinernd.
Genau so geht es uns Anglern doch auch. Sollten wir daraus nicht was gelernt haben ?

Ralf


----------



## Fish&Chips (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Ralle 24:|good: Sehe ich genauso. Wir sollten nicht die Fehler machen, die auch die Nichtangler machen. Wir sollten mit den Landwirten / Seglern / Spaziergänger etc. versuchen klar zu kommen um ein besseres Verständnis unter den Nichtanglern zu erreichen!!!


----------



## Andy007 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Hornhechteutin
> Dann habt ihr wohl die einzige Ecke in ganz Deutschland, wo die industrielle Landwirtschaft nicht das gesamte Oberflächenwasser vergiftet. Kann mir nicht helfen son Quatsch kann man nur durch Deinen Job erklären. Du bist ja ein Teil der Agrarindustrie und dass Du deine Kunden verteidigst ist normal und legitim. Mit der Wirklichkeit hats aber nix zu tun.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin mir hier eine rote Karte einzufangen, aber zu dem  Post von Pikepauly kann ich nur sagen:
Wer keine Ahnung hat sollte lieber die Fre**e halten....|gr:


----------



## DonCamile (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

*Gülle *

nennt man eine Mischung aus Kot, Harn und Einstreu mit unterschiedlichem Wasseranteil. Sie ist ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsdünger. Je nach Beigabe von Einstreu und Wasser spricht man von Dick- oder Dünngülle, Schwemmmist oder Flüssigmist. Im Gegensatz zum Festmist steht bei Gülle der größte Teil des Stickstoffs den Pflanzen unmittelbar zur Verfügung.

1 Kubikmeter Schweinegülle enthält ca. 3,2 kg Stickstoff, 1,8 kg Phosphat, 2 kg Kali, 0,9 kg Magnesium und 3,2 kg Kalk.



*Jauche *

Harn des Viehs. Jauche hat eine sehr geringe Nährstoffkonzentration. 


Was wird da wohl ins Wasser abgelassen was man nicht gebrauchen kann :q
Isses Gülle oder Jauche ?


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Andy 007
Dann solltest Du aber auch sagen warum ich keine Ahnung habe.
So ohne Begründung macht das nicht viel Sinn.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Ralf
Falls Du mich persönlich meinst, gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich Hintergrundwissen habe und nicht einfach irgendwelche platten Parolen nachbete.

Wenns Dich ernsthaft interessiert bitte per PN.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## HOX (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber auch umgekehrt sollte man nicht alle Landwirte über einen Kamm scheren.


 
Schade, da hat mir jmd. mein posting weggenommen #6.

lg HOX


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wald wäre mir allerdings auch lieber als nach Sch... stinkende Unkrautmittelverpestete Äcker, zumal es für den Staat wahrscheinlich billiger wäre sämtliche Landwirte mit festen einkommen zu hause rumsitzen zu lassen als den überteuerten Kram zu subventionieren den die da anbauen :c
> 
> 
> Genau! lassen wir andere Länder herrunterwirtschaften weils so billig ist.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ralf
> Falls Du mich persönlich meinst, gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich Hintergrundwissen habe und nicht einfach irgendwelche platten Parolen nachbete.
> 
> Wenns Dich ernsthaft interessiert bitte per PN.
> ...


 
Hallo Pauly,

nö, ich meine nicht Dich persönlich, dann hätt ich´s an Dich adressiert :m
Und genügend Hintergrundwissen hab ich auch, meine Schwiegereltern sind Landwirte. So gut wie nix von dem was die machen, ist " gesund " für unsere Umwelt. Die wertvolle Kulturlandschaft, die wir heute leider nur noch als Reste haben beruht auf einer seit langem vergangenen Art der Landwirtschaft. Und dennoch gibt es Unterschiede, auch heute noch. Es ist z.B. ein Unterschied ob man über einen kleinen Familienbetrieb spricht, oder über die industrielle Landwirtschaft.
Das hast Du ja auch differenziert. 
Davon abgesehen schaden die Landwirte der Umwelt nicht mehr, als die Masse der Arbeitnehmer die mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren, ihr Geld in Fabriken verdienen und Mastfleisch kaufen. 
Was aber die direkte Konfrontation zwischen Landwirt und Angler angeht vergessen wir manchmal, das wir einem Hobby nachgehen, während der Landwirt sein tägliches Brot verdient. 

Idioten gibt es in allen Lagern. Verallgemeinerungen treffen sehr oft viele Unschuldige. Wir Angler wissen das doch !

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Elwood (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich kann das nicht verstehen wie hier einige über die Landwirte herziehen. Meine Eltern habe eine Landwirtschaftliche Betrieb mit allem was dazu gehört! Ich muss ehrlich sagen das hier einige Leute keine Ahnung von Landwirtschaft habe aber meinen das sie ihren Senf dazu geben können! 

Das die Düngemittel die Umwelt verpesten ist nur bedingt richtig! Spritzmittel zur Schädlichgsbekämpfung kommen ja nicht immer zum Einsatz und das wenn dann nur in geringen Mengen das diese dem Grundwasser nicht mehr und nicht weniger Schaden zufügt als große Industriebetriebe. Das Bauern übertieben viel Dünger und Schädlingsbekämpfungsmittel benutzen ist ebenfalls nicht richtig, diese sind extrem teuer das kann sich ein Landwirt nicht leisten damit verschwenderisch umzugehen!

Bevor hier einige Leute etwas Posten und die Landwirte schlecht reden sollten sie sich erstmal Gedanken drüber machen was so Landwirtschaftliche Betrieb für eine Zeitaufwand hat. Was ist euch lieber deutsche Landwirtschaftlich Produkte oder lieber den Genmanipulierte Schei.. aus Amerika und GB.

Gruss Phil


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Elwood schrieb:


> Das die Düngemittel die Umwelt verpesten kann ich absolute nicht nachvollziehen! Diese kommen ja zumal nur zum Einsatz um Schädlingen vorzubeugen und das in so geringen Mengen das diese dem Grundwasser keinen Schaden zufügen.
> 
> Gruss Phil


 

Äh, sorry Phil. Düngemittel gegen Schädlinge ? Bin ja auch Deiner Meinung, aber hier haste Dich verhauen.

Ralf


----------



## Elwood (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Äh, sorry Phil. Düngemittel gegen Schädlinge ? Bin ja auch Deiner Meinung, aber hier haste Dich verhauen.
> 
> Ralf



Jep haste recht habs etwas unmissverständlich formuliert.
Schon geändert!!!
Thanks für den Hinweis


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Elwood schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht verstehen wie hier einige über die Landwirte herziehen. Meine Eltern habe eine Landwirtschaftliche Betrieb mit allem was dazu gehört! Ich muss ehrlich sagen das hier einige Leute keine Ahnung von Landwirtschaft habe aber meinen das sie ihren Senf dazu geben können!
> 
> Das die Düngemittel die Umwelt verpesten ist nur bedingt richtig! Spritzmittel zur Schädlichgsbekämpfung kommen ja nicht immer zum Einsatz und das wenn dann nur in geringen Mengen das diese dem Grundwasser nicht mehr und nicht weniger Schaden zufügt als große Industriebetriebe. Das Bauern übertieben viel Dünger und Schädlingsbekämpfungsmittel benutzen ist ebenfalls nicht richtig, diese sind extrem teuer das kann sich ein Landwirt nicht leisten damit verschwenderisch umzugehen!
> 
> ...



Hast ja Recht, die Landwirte können nichts für die allgemein schlechte Situation, sie kämpfen oft genug selber ums Überleben.
Die die ich angesprochen habe mögen meinetwegen Einzelfälle sein, nichtsdestotrotz verhalten sie sich sehr "bescheiden".
Allgemein ist es aber doch schon so dass wir Überproduktion haben. Das führt natürlich auch zu schlechten Preisen. Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre Landwirtschaft komplett ohne Chemie. Kein Kunstdünger, keine Spritzmittel.
Was anderes esse ich ohnehin nicht mehr.
Damit wird der Ertrag automatisch weniger, die Preise besser.
Ich weiss dass das im Moment eine Illusion ist, die Landwirte sind gezwungen möglichst viel Ertrag pro Fläche zu erwirtschaften oder sie können zumachen.
Andererseits gibt es aber "Biobauern", denen es auch durchaus gut geht.
Ist das noch eine "Nische", oder vielleicht doch schon das was zukünftig die Mehrheit kaufen und essen will?
Ich hoffe zweiteres.


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre Landwirtschaft komplett ohne Chemie. Kein Kunstdünger, keine Spritzmittel.



Ist zwar OT.....aber das muss mal raus 

Dein Wunsch wird wohl bald in Erfüllung gehen. Seitdem es zulässig ist, Genmanipulierten  Mais auf die Felder zu bringen,  natürlich mit einem  "Sicherheitsabstand"  von 150 m zum natürlichen Mais (da lachen ja die Hühner) wird es sicher bald jede Menge Genmanipulierten Anbau anderer Ackerfrüchte geben. Da wird dann keine Chemie etc. mehr benötigt 

Fragt sich dann nur, welches das größere Übel ist.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich jetzt gezielt Pflanzen und Tiere nach gewünschten Eigenschaften Züchte (was die Menscheit seid Jahrtausenden tut) oder ob ich das Erbgut direkt so anpasse wie ich es haben möchte? Ist in beiden Fällen Genmanipulation nur dass das eine direkter ist. Und wenn man dadurch auf Pestizide und sonstige Gifte verzichten kann dann ist das doch sehr zu begrüßen. Ich verstehe diese ganze Panikmache nicht. Mir kommt das so vor dass 90% aller Gen - Gegner einfach mal "gegen irgendwas" sein wollen ohne überhaupt bescheid zu wissen teilweise faseln die leute in einem Zug über Genmanipulation und Atomkraftwerke weil das ja auch so viel miteinander zutun hat. Die restlichen 10% die das ganze Aufheizen sind religiöse fanatiker die sofort mit dem Spruch "Gott Spielen" ankommen.

So und jetzt gibts gleich wieder zoff mit Hotte


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT.....aber das muss mal raus
> 
> Dein Wunsch wird wohl bald in Erfüllung gehen. Seitdem es zulässig ist, Genmanipulierten  Mais auf die Felder zu bringen,  natürlich mit einem  "Sicherheitsabstand"  von 150 m zum natürlichen Mais (da lachen ja die Hühner) wird es sicher bald jede Menge Genmanipulierten Anbau anderer Ackerfrüchte geben. Da wird dann keine Chemie etc. mehr benötigt
> 
> Fragt sich dann nur, welches das größere Übel ist.



Damit hab ich kein Problem. Ob die Eigenschaften gezüchtet werden bis die Maisgene so sind wie man sie gerne hätte, oder ob gleich die Gene manipuliert werden, da sehe ich keinen Unterschied.
Ich verstehe die Panik nicht.


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht, die Landwirte können nichts für die allgemein schlechte Situation, sie kämpfen oft genug selber ums Überleben.
> Die die ich angesprochen habe mögen meinetwegen Einzelfälle sein, nichtsdestotrotz verhalten sie sich sehr "bescheiden".
> Allgemein ist es aber doch schon so dass wir Überproduktion haben. Das führt natürlich auch zu schlechten Preisen. Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre Landwirtschaft komplett ohne Chemie. Kein Kunstdünger, keine Spritzmittel.
> Was anderes esse ich ohnehin nicht mehr.
> ...


 

Nicht jeder Landwirt kann sich es leisten ein Biobauer zu sein!
Biobauern sind überwiegend Grosslandwirte der Ertragsverlust ist nähmlich im Bezug zu gewöhnlichen Landwirten sehr viel höher, Schädlinge und so weiter. Kleine familiere Betriebe sind kaum in der Lage so große Flächen zu bewirtschaften geschweige denn davon, das sie die nötigen finanzielen Mittel dazu haben. Das Problem ist das die Billigprodukte aus dem Ausland den Preis drücken! In den Discountern einzukaufen ist halt stark in Mode gekommen, nur viele Leute sind sich nicht im klaren das sie damit den deutschen Landwirten schaden! 

Gruss Phil


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Elwood schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Landwirt kann sich es leisten ein Biobauer zu sein!
> Biobauern sind überwiegend Grosslandwirte der Ertragsverlust ist nähmlich im Bezug zu gewöhnlichen Landwirten sehr viel höher, Schädlinge und so weiter. Kleine familiere Betriebe sind kaum in der Lage so große Flächen zu bewirtschaften geschweige denn davon, das sie die nötigen finanzielen Mittel dazu haben. Das Problem ist das die Billigprodukte aus dem Ausland den Preis drücken! In den Discountern einzukaufen ist halt stark in Mode gekommen, nur viele Leute sind sich nicht im klaren das sie damit den deutschen Landwirten schaden!
> 
> Gruss Phil



Ich weiss. Drum sagte ich ja: mir ist klar dass die meisten gezwungen sind möglichst viel Ertrag pro Flächeneinheit zu erwirtschaften. Und das obwohl wir eh zuviel haben.
Ein Ökonom würde jetzt sagen: gut dann eben weg mit der Landwirtschaft bis auf ein paar Ökobetriebe. Das wäre aber strategisch dumm, ist also auch keine Lösung. Vielleicht die insgesamt landwirtschaftlich genutzte Fläche verkleinern? Wird ja versucht mit Flächenstillegung. Ich hab auch keine Lösung :q Jedenfalls wünsche ich jedem Landwirt sein Auskommen, das ist klar.
Ich denke aber in Zukunft wird es immer weniger und weniger Landwirte geben, die dafür immer grössere Flächen, idealerweise ökologisch bewirtschaften. Vielleicht gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn auch etwas traurig.


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@NorbertF & Wallerschreck

na Klasse Jungs,

da ihr ja ganz genau wisst, das alles was gegen Genmanipulation spricht nur Panikmache von "Religiösen Fanatikern" und "ich bin eh gegen alles" stammt, Ihr in die Zukunft blicken könnt und somit jede Gefahr ausschließen könnt, brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen.

Danke Jungs :vik:


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> @NorbertF & Wallerschreck
> 
> na Klasse Jungs,
> 
> ...



Hab ich nicht gesagt, das war Wallerschreck.

Angst haben immer viele Leute vor Sachen die sie nicht verstehen. Kuck nur wieviele Menschen Angst vor dem "bösen Atom" haben. 
Früher hatten sie Angst vor dem Auto und noch früher sogar vor der Eisenbahn. Die durfte nicht schneller als 6km/h fahren, weil sonst die Fahrgäste im Tunnel vom Luftdruck zerquetscht werden.
Welche Gefahr siehst du denn in genmanipuliertem Mais? Die DNA sind Eiweissmoleküle, die beim Kochen einfach hinüber sind. Beim Verdauen auch. Ist ja nicht so dass dir jemand veränderte Mais DNA ins Rückenmark spritzen will dass dir grüne Blätter aus den Ohren wachsen 
Manuelle Zuchtverfahren sind nichts anderes als Genmanipulation, es dauert nur länger und ist mühsamer.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Elwood schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die Billigprodukte aus dem Ausland den Preis drücken! In den Discountern einzukaufen ist halt stark in Mode gekommen, nur viele Leute sind sich nicht im klaren das sie damit den deutschen Landwirten schaden!


 
Das eigentliche Problem ist eben, dass die Produkte der deutschen Landwirte nicht wirklich gebraucht werden. Die Produktion dieser Güter ist schlicht und einfach nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig im Vergleich zu den ausländischen konkurrenten. Das ist genau das selbe wie mit der Kohlesubvention. Kein Mensch braucht deutsche Kohle. Dafür werden Hektarweise Land verwüstet und es wird fast so viel Energie in die Förderung gesteckt wie beim Verbrennen wieder erzeugt wird. In Australien braucht man einen Spaten zum Kohle fördern. Wen wunderts dass australische Kohle billiger ist? Diese ganze Subventionierung ist eine Pharse nur damit nicht ein paartausend mehr Leute auf der bösen Arbeitslosenliste stehen werden unsummen an Geldern ausgegeben und den Leuten wird eine wirkliche Arbeitstätigkeit lediglich vorgegaukelt. Einziger Vorteil den wir gegen Ausländische Produzenten haben ist unser Wissenschaftliches Know - How. Durch Gentechnik könnten wir unsere Landwirtschaft wesentlich verbessern - ertragreicher (billiger)  und sauberer = weniger gifte (billiger), bessere Qualität = mehr Leute kaufen es. Aber da die Mehrheit sich rigoros gegen Neuerungen wehrt nur weil ein paar fanatiker mit schwachsinnigen Paniksprüchen um sich werfen wird das wohl nicht passieren.


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Damit hab ich kein Problem. Ob die Eigenschaften gezüchtet werden bis die Maisgene so sind wie man sie gerne hätte, oder ob gleich die Gene manipuliert werden, da sehe ich keinen Unterschied.
> Ich verstehe die Panik nicht.


 
Ich will euch mal nen wahren Bericht zum genmanipulierten Mais wiedergeben, weil ihr denkt das dass nicht schlimm ist da denkt ihr aber falsch!!!

Ihn Amerika gab es mal einen großen Schweinelandwirt, dieser hat immer Futtermittel von eine ganz bestimmten Firma gekauft. Diese wurde allerdings von einer der größten Futtermittelhersteller der USA aufgekauft. Von nun an wurden genmanipulierte Pflanzen dem Futter zugefügt ohne darauf hinzuweisen. Der Bauer wunderte sich das auf einmal keine Sau mehr trächtig wurde also testete er die Futtermittel und kam dahinter das es an denn genmanipulierte Substanzen lag. Also verklagte der Bauer denn Futtermittelhersteller! Er investierte so viel Geld weil er sich ihm Recht sah das sein Betrieb bankrott ging und er auf seinen Schulden sitzten blieb. Der Futtermittelhersteller freute sich das die Klage abgewiesen wurde und verklagt darauf hin einen andereren Schweinebetrieb weil dieser keine von seinen Futtermitteln benutze. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird dadurch die nächste Schweinemast bankrott gehen. *Das ist wirklich passiert!!!*
*So viel zum Thema genmanipulation*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ob Angler oder Landwirte:
Es gibt überall solche und solche...

Und mit der Globalisierung gibt es auch Verwerfungen in der Landwirtschaft.

Nur ein Beispiel:
Den Brauereien geht die Braugerste aus (bzw. müssen sie teurer bezahlen), weil immer mehr Landwirte in Zeiten von Biodieselförderung auf Ölfrüchte setzen, da sie da mehr raus bekommen als für den Braugerstenanbau.

Gestern sah ich bei irgendeinem Nachrichtensender auch, dass der Weizen "Probleme" machen wird.

So soll (wenn ich die Zahlen noch richtig im Kopf habe) weltweit ca. 600 Mio Tonnen geerntet werden, die Nachfrage aber bei ca. 610 Mio Tonnen liegen.

Inwieweit es (auch ökologisch) sinnvoll ist, wie Brasilien Urwald zu roden undanderen Anbau zu vernachlässigen um Biosprit aus Zuckerrohr zu produzieren, wird sich wohl auch erst über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte rausstellen.

Dem "kleinen" Bauern hier wie sonst in der Welt bleibt eh nix übrig, als sich auf den Markt inzustellen und entsperchend zu produzieren. Der eine wirds in eher akzeptabler Weise tun, der andere halt nicht (wobei akzeptabel auch in jedem Einzelfall wiederum diskussionswürdig sein kann (siehe Biosprit)...

Dass es bei jeder Art der Bewirtschaftung natürlicher Ressourcen zu Interessenskonflikten verschiedener Interessensgruppen kommen kann, ist sowieso klar.

Dass zudem kleinräumig (der Angler/der Landwirt vor Ort) es noch zu ganz anderen (teilweise auch persönlich bedingten) Problematiken kommen kann, wird auch niemanden überraschen.

*Daher würde ich mir doch wünschen, dass hier evtl. wieder ein etwas dem im AB - gewünschten Disussionsstil/Umgangston ähnliche Schreibweisen wieder mehr Verwendung finden und man sich nicht persönlich angeht.*

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Das Problem mit genmanipulierten Pflanzen ist ja nicht die Pflanze an sich. Das Problemist, das diese Pflanzen quasi aus dem Nichts in die Evolution geraten und sich dann weiter verändern können. Die Genpflanze, die heute noch als Wundermittel gepriesen wird kann in ein paar Jahren schon eine Katastrophe sein. Kann, muß nicht. Jedenfalls ist kein Wissenschaftler dieser Erde in der Lage vorauszusagen, wie sich genmanipulierte Pflanzen entwickeln. 
Das Dilemma liegt einfach in Trend unserer Gesellschaft. Immer mehr mit immer rationaleren Mitteln. Die EU ist dabei - wieder einmal - ein Grundübel. Man brauch sich nur die Tabakstory anzusehen. Millionen von Steuergeldern werden von der EU in Anti-Raucher Kampagnen gesteckt, gleichzeitig aber die Tabakbauern ebenfalls mit Millionenbeträgen subventioniert. 
Im Grunde ist die ganze Subventionierungskiste für den A****.
Wenn Angebot und Nachfrage wieder den Landwirtschaftlichen Markt bestimmen könnten, würde im eigenen Land nur so viel angebaut, wie auch verkauft wird. Und ich glaube nicht mal, das die Nahrungsmittel dann teurer werden.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Elwood
das ist genau die art von "es war einmal in einem fernen Land" - Geschichte die man vom Schwager eines Arbeitskollegen dessen Frau bei Greenpeace ist immer wieder hört. Warum aber bekommt man darüber keine Fundierten Informationen wie z.B. Namen der Firmen, Datum , wissenschaftliche Belege dass der Genmais daran schuld ist? Ganz einfach, weils nicht wahr ist. Ich gehe davon aus dass jemand (nicht du!) diese Geschichte frei erfunden hat. Oder aber der Futtermittelhersteller hat seinen Mais auf einem US - Nuklearwaffentestgelände angebaut, das hat aber nichts damit zutun dass der Mais evtl. Genmanipuliert war. 
Man muss sich einfach mal informieren. Gemanipulation hat absolut garnichts mit giftigen Substanzen, Strahlung oder sonstwas zutun. Es ist nichts anderes als würdest du z.B. eine Pflanzenart gezielt darauf züchten kurze Stengel zu haben um Windresistenter zu sein. Nur dass du keien Jahrzehnte sondern nur Monate dafür brauchst.

@Hotte
Ich geb dir recht dass man nicht alle Folgen vorhersehen kann. Aber das konnte man auch nicht als man Antibiotika entwickelt hat oder das Rad erfunden hat. Es kann einiges schief gehen aber diese Technik wird kommen nur wenn wir uns weiter dagegen wehren sieht es so aus dass wir in Deutschland wieder einmal hinterherhinken während uns alle anderen Länder abgehängt haben. Das kostet uns wieder arbeitsplätze WIRKLICHE Arbeitsplätze und das können wir uns nicht leisten.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit genmanipulierten Pflanzen ist ja nicht die Pflanze an sich. Das Problemist, das diese Pflanzen quasi aus dem Nichts in die Evolution geraten und sich dann weiter verändern können. Die Genpflanze, die heute noch als Wundermittel gepriesen wird kann in ein paar Jahren schon eine Katastrophe sein. Kann, muß nicht. Jedenfalls ist kein Wissenschaftler dieser Erde in der Lage vorauszusagen, wie sich genmanipulierte Pflanzen entwickeln.
> Das Dilemma liegt einfach in Trend unserer Gesellschaft. Immer mehr mit immer rationaleren Mitteln. Die EU ist dabei - wieder einmal - ein Grundübel. Man brauch sich nur die Tabakstory anzusehen. Millionen von Steuergeldern werden von der EU in Anti-Raucher Kampagnen gesteckt, gleichzeitig aber die Tabakbauern ebenfalls mit Millionenbeträgen subventioniert.
> Im Grunde ist die ganze Subventionierungskiste für den A****.
> Wenn Angebot und Nachfrage wieder den Landwirtschaftlichen Markt bestimmen könnten, würde im eigenen Land nur so viel angebaut, wie auch verkauft wird. Und ich glaube nicht mal, das die Nahrungsmittel dann teurer werden.
> ...



Das stimmt, diese Gefahr ist real.

Die Story von Elwood ist lustig. Keine Ahnung wer sich die ausgedacht hat. Das ist genau die Art von Panik schüren die ich meinte. Das löst Angst aus bei denen die es nicht verstehen. Der Rest lacht.
Wenn keine Chemikalien drin waren in dem Futtermittel ist der beschrieben Effekt nicht möglich.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Meine Güte jetzt seid ihr schon bei Gentechnik!
Die Geschichte ist genauso eine von denen die ihr meint.
So im alltäglichen Umgang mit Landwirten am Gewässer/Draussen komme ich übrigens auch sehr gut klar. Die Jungs sind fast immer nett zu Anglern.
Noch mal zum Thema Umwelt: Was man dabei nicht vergessen sollte ist! Alle Regierungen seit 1945 haben auf EU und Deutschland Ebene die Landwirtschaft auch in eine völlig falsche Richtung getrieben. Quer durch alle Parteien und Personen.

Also sind die Landwirte irgendwo auch Getriebene und am Subventionstropf hängende Scheinselbständige. Denn selbständig im Sinne von Entscheiden oder reagieren sind die leider nicht. Von der Seite sollte man dass auch mal sehen, bevor man sie gleich zerreisst.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Wallerchreck,

nur rein vorbeugend:

meine zwischen deinen Zeilen verborgene Antwort hat nun rein gar nichts mit dem von dir erwünschten "Zoff" zu tun. Sie stellt ledglich meine Bescheidene Meinung dar. 



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> Ich geb dir recht dass man nicht alle Folgen vorhersehen kann. was denn nun ??  Unvorhersehbare Gefahren oder Panikmache von Fanatikern ?????  Aber das konnte man auch nicht als man Antibiotika entwickelt hat oder das Rad erfunden hat. Dieser Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig, mein Lieber Das eine sind jederzeit wieder dem Lebenskreislauf entnehmbare Gegenstände, das andere jedoch ein massiver Eingriff in die Evolution. Und komm mir bitte nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen Eigenschaften, welche durch Kreuzungen bei von Natur aus vorhandenen Pflanzen oder Lebewesen vorhanden sind. Da gibt es sehr wohl einen Unterschied. Es kann einiges schief gehen aber diese Technik wird kommen nur wenn wir uns weiter dagegen wehren sieht es so aus dass wir in Deutschland wieder einmal hinterherhinken während uns alle anderen Länder abgehängt haben. Das kostet uns wieder arbeitsplätze WIRKLICHE Arbeitsplätze und das können wir uns nicht leisten. Nur mal eine kleine Frage am Rande: bist Du irgendwie mit der Genlobby verbandelt oder darf ich im Gegenzug diese, deine Meinung als Fanatisch bezeichnen ??? :q:q:q Sich auf verlustig gehende Arbeitsplätze zu berufen ist eigentlich Lobbyarbeit. Zieht fast immer ab einer gewissen Größenordung :q:q:q


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das stimmt, diese Gefahr ist real.



Aus dir werde einer schlau.....!!  ich jedenfalls nicht.

Was denn nun ?????   Panikmache oder reale Gefahr |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

kannst Du dich mal für was entscheiden..?? :q:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Natürlich kann ich das.
Wie Wallerschreck sagte: Gentechnik wird kommen bzw. ist schon da.
Mir ist es lieber wenn in Deutschland damit unter kontrollierten Bedingungen gearbeitet wird (ja auch der Wirtschaft zuliebe).
Stattfinden tut es sowieso, in anderen Ländern (dritte Welt) kräht kein Hahn danach, da würden dann richtige Schweinereien gemacht. Dann lieber hier unter Aufsicht. Aufhalten kann man es nicht.
Natürlich ist das alles wieder ein Rückschritt in Bezug auf Artenvielfalt und "unberührte Natur", aber das ist genauso bescheiden mit den "klassisch" gezüchteten "Feldfrüchten". Auch da seh ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Hotte

was denn nun ?? Unvorhersehbare Gefahren oder Panikmache 
von Fanatikern ????? 

Beides, wobei es auch eine unvorhersehbare Gefahr ist morgends aufzustehen und aus dem Haus zu gehen.

Dieser Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig, mein Lieber Das eine sind jederzeit wieder dem Lebenskreislauf entnehmbare Gegenstände, das andere jedoch ein massiver Eingriff in die Evolution. Und komm mir bitte nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen Eigenschaften, welche durch Kreuzungen bei von Natur aus vorhandenen Pflanzen oder Lebewesen vorhanden sind. Da gibt es sehr wohl einen Unterschied. 

Entnehme doch mal bitte die Antibiotika aus dem Lebenskreislauf, ich bin sicher viele kranke Leute sind dir im höchsten Maße dankbar.
Nebenbei, die Gentechnik kann auch nicht einfach Eigenschaften herbeizaubern, diese "neuen" Eigenschaften sind allesamt aus der Natur kopiert und bereits vorhanden. Einen Unterschied gibts natürlich sosnt würde es ja keinen Sinn machen

Nur mal eine kleine Frage am Rande: bist Du irgendwie mit der Genlobby verbandelt oder darf ich im Gegenzug diese, deine Meinung als Fanatisch bezeichnen ??? :q:q:q Sich auf verlustig gehende Arbeitsplätze zu berufen ist eigentlich Lobbyarbeit. Zieht fast immer ab einer gewissen Größenordung :q:q:q 

Nein ich bin Diplom - Informatiker und arbeite in der Softwareentwicklung in einem Unternehmen der Luftfahrttechnik. Bei mir kansnt dich beschweren wenn dein Flugzeug abstürzt mit Gentechnik hab ich (leider) nichts zutun.
Zum Thema Lobbyarbeit. Nichts anderes wird von Religiösen spinnern und unwissenden "Naturschützern" (lieber Gift als Gentechnik) betrieben. Da muss man ja irgendwie gegenargumentieren wobei man es natürlich gegen das Märchen vom unfruchtbaren Schwein nicht leicht hat.

PS: Hat auch nichts mit Zoff zutun ist nur meine bescheidene Antwort auf deine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Wenigstens sind wir uns bei der Schweingeschichte einig.

Darum gehts mir ja primär: die Polemik raus und sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, damit die Technologie (wo sinnvoll) auch eingesetzt werden kann.
Panikmache durch Schauermärchen ist fehl am Platz.
Ne kitzlige Geschichte ist das natürlich, ich bin keinesfalls dafür das bedenkenlos und ohne Aufsicht einfach laufen zu lassen.

Ich bin übrigens auch Informatiker und Softwareentwickler


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch Informatiker und Softwareentwickler


 
Dann kann man sich ja als Kollegen die Hand reichen :m


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Aber nur wenn mein Flugzeug nicht abstürzt, sonst werd ich sauer 
öhh.


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir ja primär: die Polemik raus und sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen



Polemik ist für mich unter anderem, wenn anders lautende Meinungen bereits *vor einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung als Fanatismus und/oder Religiöse Spinnerei und Panikmache abgetan wird.*

Derartiges ist sicher keiner sachlichen (sofern von einigen überhaupt gewollt) Diskussion tunlich.....eher das Gegenteil.

Daher verabschiede ich mich aus dieser sachlichen Diskussion unter Dipl. Informatikern.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Polemik ist für mich unter anderem, wenn anders lautende Meinungen bereits *vor einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung als Fanatismus und/oder Religiöse Spinnerei und Panikmache abgetan wird.*
> 
> Derartiges ist sicher keiner sachlichen (sofern von einigen überhaupt gewollt) Diskussion tunlich.....eher das Gegenteil.
> 
> Daher verabschiede ich mich aus dieser sachlichen Diskussion unter Dipl. Informatikern.



Hey ich war das nicht mit den Fanatikern, meine Postings waren alle sachlich denke ich. Kuck doch nochmal, ich habe nichts schlimmes gesagt, das war der andere


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich hab kürzlich noch einen Bericht gesehen über Gen-Mais. Die Pflanzen waren so gezüchtet, dass sie eine bestimmte Menge eines natürlichen Giftes produzieren, welche Schädlinge abhält, für Menschen in der Konzentzration aber ungefährlich ist. Einige Jahre später wurde bei einigen dieser Pflanzen dieser Giftstoff in einer um 100.000fach erhöhten Konzentration gefunden. Es wurde nicht gesagt, ob das nun für Menschen schädlich ist. Es wurde nur das allgemeine Erstaunen der Genforscher gezeigt, die so etwas nicht für möglich gehalten hätten. Und die halten sicher noch viel mehr für nicht möglich. Aber selbst wenn man mal alle Gefahren weglässt, ja annimmt, diese existieren nicht.
Im Gegensatz zu Antibiotika sind Genmanipulierte Nahrungsmittel in keiner Weise notwendig. Sie dienen wiederum nur und ausschließlich dem Zweck, noch mehr noch billiger produzieren zu können. Das wird dann wieder subventioniert, weil die Preise ob des Überangebotes in den Keller gehen. Und Arbeitsplätze ?
Naja, wer´s glaubt wird selig. Ich möchte mal die Rechnung sehen, wo durch Gentechnik mehr Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, als an anderer Stelle durch immer rationalere Anbaumethoden verloren gehen. 


Ralf


----------



## fimo (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

.... ich finde die Schlagworte und grobe Brainstorming-Argumatation von Herrn Dipl.-Informatiker Wallerschreck wirklich gut, da sie sich größtenteils mit meiner festgefahrenen Meinung deckt. 
Wie kann man die grüne Gentechnik (andere "Farben" -> andere Diskussion) stärken? Wie die Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung erhöhen? Am liebsten würde ich nur noch "Gen"-Produkte essen. Dazu müßte man alles kennzeichnen, ob konventionel, bio oder transgen; so wie das ja greenpeace fordert. Nur ziehen da greenpeace und ich nicht am gleichen Strick, den ich will ja durch die Edikettierung, dass ich mehr "Gen"-Produkte kaufe... Schön war da doch so ein Müller, der auf seine gesamten Mehle geschrieben hat, sie könnten transgene Getreidepartien enthalten, damit er nicht haftet. Leider wurde ihm sowas verboten, da man Angst hatte, dass aus Haftungsgründen derartiges überall draufsteht. Wie im Labor: Da hat alles mindestens drei Warnzeichen (außer bi-dest.) und verschmimmt somit in der Gefahreinschätzung. Die pflanzenzüchterischen Arbeiten dauern konvetionell aber auch durch den Einatz der Gentechnik im Mittel genauso lange, da der Weg über die Sortenzulassung geht - und hier müssen transgene Pflanzen die Zeit nachholen, die sie vielleicht vorher im Zuchtgang schneller waren. 
Und ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund, worum transgene Pflanzen nicht im ökologisch-dynamischen Biolandbau eingesetzt werden sollen. 
Kennt jemand gute Adressen der "Genlobby"? Leider gibt es fast ausschließlich Webseiten und Vereinigungen, die aus den vielfältigsten Gründen dagegen sind.
Also: Ich bin für grüne Gentechnik und gegen Götter sowie gegen Pfirsich-Eistee. 

Na dann mal frohes angeln,

Dr. fimo


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Eine Pflanze züchten die Gift produziert ist auch echt ganz grosses Kino. Das musste ja schiefgehn, wenn die Geschichte überhaupt stimmt.
Nicht mehr Arbeitsplätze, sondern andere. Insgesamt natürlich weniger, dafür höher qualifizierte. Klar wenn man es ganz stoppen könnte wäre am Besten. Kann man aber nicht. Somit stellt sich nur noch die Frage: wollen wir diese Technologie hierzulande betreiben oder nicht. Die Auswirkungen kriegen wir auf jeden Fall zu spüren.
@fimo: good posting. Ich möchte übrigens gern 100% Kernkraft kaufen, aber damit wirbt leider auch keiner.


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hey ich war das nicht mit den Fanatikern, meine Postings waren alle sachlich denke ich. Kuck doch nochmal, ich habe nichts schlimmes gesagt, das war der andere



OK, zum letzten.....

*vor einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung als Fanatismus und/oder Religiöse Spinnerei und Panikmache abgetan wird.*


Blau = von Wallerschreck
Blau = von Wallerschreck und NorbertF

zufrieden ??


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Die Geschichte mit dem Schwein IST Panikmache, hast du selber zugegeben. Wird man ja wohl sagen dürfen. Schmoll doch nicht gleich, nur weil hier auch Befürworter sind.


----------



## fimo (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Gen-Mais. Die Pflanzen waren so gezüchtet, dass sie eine bestimmte Menge eines natürlichen Giftes produzieren....



BT 

Der MAis produziert nun ein Gift aus _Bacillus thuringiensis. _Hierbei wird immer eine Fläche nicht-BT-Mais angepflanzt, um diese großartige Resistenz gegen z.B. den Maiszünsler nicht zu verlieren. Soll heißen: Durch die Nicht-Bt-Fläche wird der Selektionsdruck minimiert, so dass der Zünsler sich gar nicht genötigt fühlt, sich anzupassen, um auch BT-Mais lecker zu finden.

|wavey:


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich entschuldige mich für den Ausdruck "Fanatische Spinner" das war nicht auf dich bezogen sondern auf in der Tat existente Personen die mit religiösen Parolen auf den Lippen über frisch einegsähte Maisfelder Trampeln ohne überhaupt zu wissen warum. Ich bin jeder sachlichen Argumentation gegenüber aufgeschlossen solange es nicht bei: "Das ist gefährlich" oder "Hats früher auch nicht gegeben" bleibt, sondern auch mal konkrete Gefahren und Chancen angesprochen werden.

@Ralle
Klar die Evolution bleibt nicht stehen auch nicht bei Genmanipulierten Pflanzen (es sei denn sie hätten ein absolut identisches Erbgut und wären nicht fortpflanzungsfähig was durchaus machbar ist aber zu anderen Problemen führt)
Auch wahr ist das genmanipulierte Pflanzen nicht notwendig sind, man kann wie man sieht auch einen mehr als ausreichenden Ertrag mit konventionellen Pflanzen erreichen aber dafür ist momentan ein massiver Einsatz von Chemikalien gang und gebe und deren Gefahren sind bekannt. 
Die Arbeitsplätze die durch Gentechnik gewonnen werden, werden nicht unbedingt nicht in der Landwirtschaft entstehen sondern eher in Forschung und Entwicklung aber es ist durchaus denkbar, dass die hiesigen Landwirte durch intelligent modifizierte Pflanzen einen Vorsprung zur ausländischen Konkurrenz erhalten (weniger Schadstoffbelastung etc.) und so wieder wettbewerbsfähig werden. Dein Beispiel ist natürlich fatal und genau darum sollten wir wie Norbert schon sagt alles mögliche tun um diese Technik im eigenen Land und nach (sehr hohen) ethischen und wissenschaftlichen Standarts durchzuführen anstatt sie einfach abzulehnen und dann ohne es zu wissen die (unverantwortlich) manipulierten Pflanzen aus dem Ausland zu kaufen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Nee Norbert,

viele Pflanzen produzieren auf natürlichem Weg Gifte gegen Freßfeinde. Das ist erst mal nichts ungewöhnliches. Der Mais kann das allerdings nicht. Und da treten dann halt die Genforscher in Erscheinung. Gentechnisch veränderter Mais produziert nun auch spezielle Gifte - ich meine gegen den Maiszünsler - und man kann somit auf die Giftspritze verzichten. Ist ja alles gut und schön, solange der blöde Mais genau das macht, was die Wissenschaft von ihm verlangt. Aber die Natur macht oft einen dicken Haufen auf die Wissenschaft.
Der Bericht war im Fernsehn, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo. Er war überaus sachlich und ohne Gen-Hetze verfasst. Für mich absolut glaubwürdig. 
Im übrigen fürchte ich, das Du Recht hast.

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem Schwein IST Panikmache, hast du selber zugegeben. Wird man ja wohl sagen dürfen. Schmoll doch nicht gleich, nur weil hier auch Befürworter sind.




meinst Du etwa mich ???

vorhin hast Du mich aufgefordert, deine Postings genauer zu lesen......

das gleiche würde dir gut zu Gesicht stehen, denn zum Schweinkram habe ich mich aus gutem Grund überhaupt nicht geäußert !!!!! Herr Dipl.-Informatiker :q


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nee Norbert,
> 
> viele Pflanzen produzieren auf natürlichem Weg Gifte gegen Freßfeinde. Das ist erst mal nichts ungewöhnliches. Der Mais kann das allerdings nicht. Und da treten dann halt die Genforscher in Erscheinung. Gentechnisch veränderter Mais produziert nun auch spezielle Gifte - ich meine gegen den Maiszünsler - und man kann somit auf die Giftspritze verzichten. Ist ja alles gut und schön, solange der blöde Mais genau das macht, was die Wissenschaft von ihm verlangt. Aber die Natur macht oft einen dicken Haufen auf die Wissenschaft.
> Der Bericht war im Fernsehn, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo. Er war überaus sachlich und ohne Gen-Hetze verfasst. Für mich absolut glaubwürdig.
> ...



Ja ich glaub die Geschichte mit dem Giftmais ja auch. Recht haben wir alle (ausser der mit der Schweinegeschichte), nur was machen wir daraus?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



fimo schrieb:


> BT
> 
> Der MAis produziert nun ein Gift aus _Bacillus thuringiensis. _Hierbei wird immer eine Fläche nicht-BT-Mais angepflanzt, um diese großartige Resistenz gegen z.B. den Maiszünsler nicht zu verlieren. Soll heißen: Durch die Nicht-Bt-Fläche wird der Selektionsdruck minimiert, so dass der Zünsler sich gar nicht genötigt fühlt, sich anzupassen, um auch BT-Mais lecker zu finden.
> 
> |wavey:


 
Danke Fimo,

unsere Beiträge haben sich überschnitten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Recht haben wir alle (ausser der mit der Schweinegeschichte), nur was machen wir daraus?


 
Viel Geld für wenige und lange Gesichter für den Rest

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> meinst Du etwa mich ???
> 
> vorhin hast Du mich aufgefordert, deine Postings genauer zu lesen......
> 
> das gleiche würde dir gut zu Gesicht stehen, denn zum Schweinkram habe ich mich aus gutem Grund überhaupt nicht geäußert !!!!! Herr Dipl.-Informatiker :q



Ok, ich dachte ich hätte das gelesen, aber ich finde es nicht. Mein Fehler.
Aber schon allein der Satz "aus gutem Grund nicht geäussert" reicht ja auch schon. Siezen wir uns aber jetzt nicht deswegen, oder? Oder wie darf ich die süffisante Ansprache verstehen?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Viel Geld für wenige und lange Gesichter für den Rest
> 
> Ralf



wohl leider wahr, wie immer


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ok, ich dachte ich hätte das gelesen, aber ich finde es nicht. Mein Fehler.
> Aber schon allein der Satz "aus gutem Grund nicht geäussert" reicht ja auch schon. Siezen wir uns aber jetzt nicht deswegen, oder? Oder wie darf ich die süffisante Ansprache verstehen?



Mein lieber NorbertF,

es bleibt Dir/Ihnen überlassen, was Du/Sie als süffisant ansiehst und was nicht. :q

Das ich mich z.B. zum Schweinkram bewusst nicht geäußert habe, hat nichts mit glaubwürdig oder unglaubwürdig zu tun, sondern lediglich damit, das für diese Behauptung keine Quellenangabe vorhanden ist und somit nicht auf wahr oder unwahr auch nur ansatzweise überprüfbar ist.

Ob wir uns nunmehr Siezen oder Duzen, überlasse ich Dir/Ihnen...:m


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Naja du hast angefangen mit dem "Herrn".
Lieber Norbert gefällt mir eindeutig besser. Würde es zumindest wenn es auch so gemeint wäre  Sei es drum, lassen wir es dabei bewenden.


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Würde es zumindest wenn es auch so gemeint wäre



Nun komm mal von Deiner Schiene runter, das "Herr Dipl.-Informatiker" war eher ironisch gemeint als süffisant. Ein Diplom schützt jedenfalls keineswegs vor diversen Fehleinschätzungen genauso wenig wie ein Stinknormaler Volksschulabschluß (jawohl, so hieß das damals) einen dummen Deklariert.

Und das "Lieber NorbertF" war sicher nicht Ironisch gemeint, sondern diente lediglich dazu, mögliche aufkommende Stürme wieder in einen Ententeich zu verwandeln. Scheinbar ist mir dies misslungen.

Jawohl ja......auch ich kann lieb sein #6:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Siehe Posting 44:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Daher würde ich mir doch wünschen, dass hier evtl. wieder ein etwas dem im AB - gewünschten Disussionsstil/Umgangston ähnliche Schreibweisen wieder mehr Verwendung finden und man sich nicht persönlich angeht.*


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Ein Diplom schützt jedenfalls keineswegs vor diversen Fehleinschätzungen genauso wenig wie ein Stinknormaler Volksschulabschluß (jawohl, so hieß das damals) einen dummen Deklariert.



Dessen bin ich mir mehr als bewusst, das darfst du glauben. Ich hab es übrigens nur gemacht weil ich nichts anderes kann. Ist leider so, ich habe grosse Hochachtung vor Leuten die sich selber helfen können, ich kann leider nichts ausser vor der Kiste sitzen. Einbilden tu ich mir darauf sicher nichts, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Auch hier bin ich froh gegenteilige Meinungen zu hören, natürlich vertrete ich erstmal (wie immer) meine eigene. Nur so lernt man doch dazu?
@Thomas: wir haben uns lieb, keine Sorge.


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Thomas: wir haben uns lieb, keine Sorge.



Eben eben.....meine ich doch auch. Bislang wurde sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht im Ton vergriffen. Da gibt es ganz andere Threads wo ein eingreifen wirklich von Nöten wäre.

Aber Holzhämmer  können ja nicht überall sein....oder doch |kopfkrat:q:q:q


in diesem Sinne
ein heute auch den halben Arbeitstag vor der Kiste sitzender


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Die Geschichte von mir ist wahr, Stand anfang des Jahres in der Argrarwirtschaft, der Futtermittelhersteller wurde in dem Bericht nicht genannt! Das der genveränderte Mais dran Schuld ist wird vermutet aber es sind noch andere genmanpulierte Pflanzen wie Roggen verwendet worden! Auch wenn einige von euch glauben das dass nicht wahr ist muss ich ehrlich sagen das die Fachzeitschrift die den Artikel veröffentlicht hat sehr etabliert ist! Das ist keine Panikmache es geht einfach nur darum das genmanipulierenten Substanzen sehr schwer zu kontrollieren sind! Der BT Mais wurde z.B. so manipuliert das der Maiszünsler in nicht mehr schaden kann das tut er auch, nur die Nebewirkung ist der sehr viel stärkere Pollenflug der für andere Schmetterlings und Regenwurmarten gefährlich ist! Mutternatur hat nicht ohne Grund das Erbgut für jeden Organismus bestimmt festgelegt und insofern halte es nicht für richtig darin rumzupfuschen! 

Gruss Phil


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Der Mais der bis jetzt gepflanzt wurde, genauso wie der Weizen und sonstiges Getreide ist auch "gepfuscht". Du glaubst doch nicht dass der noch was mit dem zu tun hat was "Mutter Natur" festgelegt hat?


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Die Ursprüngliche Form der heutigen Nutzpflanzen ist vielleicht sogar schon ausgestorben, was aber ein enormer Verlust wäre, da so wertvolle Informationen (resistenzen etc.) unwiederbringlich verloren wären die man früher oder später mit sicherheit brauchen wird.


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Der Mais der bis jetzt gepflanzt wurde, genauso wie der Weizen und sonstiges Getreide ist auch "gepfuscht". Du glaubst doch nicht dass der noch was mit dem zu tun hat was "Mutter Natur" festgelegt hat?


 

Wie kommst du denn darauf! Es ist ein Unteschied ob ich zwei Maissorte oder Getreidesorten kreuze was in der Natur auch passierten kann oder ob ich gezielt das Erbgut verändere!

Gruss Phil


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Elwood schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf! Es ist ein Unteschied ob ich zwei Maissorte oder Getreidesorten kreuze was in der Natur auch passierten kann oder ob ich gezielt das Erbgut verändere!
> 
> Gruss Phil


 
Haargenau das ist der Punkt. Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob man Erbgut vermischt oder manipuliert. Gentechnik mit Kreuzungen auf eine Stufe zu stellen ist absolut daneben.

@ Phil

Gibt´s den Schweinereibericht nicht irgendwo online ?

Ralf


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Hab ich auch schon geguckt!
Wenn ich von der Arbeit daheim bin schau ich nochmal genau!!!


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@ NorbertF du sagst genmanipulation unter Kontrolle!

Das ist meiner Meinung auch keine gute idee den wo soll das nur hinführen als erstes Pflanzen dann Rinder das sie mehr Milch geben usw.. Das kann aber gefährliche Folgen habe z.B. können sich Krankheitserreger diese manipulation auch zunutze machen und mutieren was wiederrum heist d.z.B. die Maul und Klauensäuche auf einmal durch die Luft auf den Menschen übertragen wird. 
Das ist natürlich reine Fiktion und etwas übertrieben dargestellt.

Das Problem ist das es zur manipulation von Erbgut noch keine Langzeitstudien gibt und die Forscher nicht sagen können ob Lebewesen am Ende der Nahrungskette nicht auch davon betroffen sind!

Gruss Phil


----------



## NorbertF (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Was ich sage ist: es wird gemacht ob wir wollen oder nicht. Wenn nicht in Deutschland, dann woanders.
Darum lieber hier, dann kann man dafür sorgen dass es im Labor bleibt bis es "fertig" ist. Und dass einigermassen ethisch vertretbar gehandelt wird.
Zusätzlich haben dann wir das Expertenwissen über die Technologie, die mit 100% Sicherheit in Zukunft wirtschaftlich massive Auswirkungen haben wird.
Wer da nicht mitmacht wird ganz schön abrutschen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Zumal man auch mal die Chancen sehen sollte. Es ist durchaus denkbar, sogar sehr wahrscheinlich dass durch die Gentechnik in naher Zukunft einige Krankheiten geheilt werden können an denen heute noch unzählige sterben.


----------



## fkpfkp (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Moin,

"dann Rinder das sie mehr Milch geben "

Da muss ja nichtmal genmanipuliert werden..... nicht "stillende" Kühe geben keine Milch.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich persönlich 2 Probleme bei genamipulierten Pflanzen:

1. Eine evtl. Gefährdung von Allergikern

Es gibt Tomaten, denen Erbeergene für ein schöneres Rot eingepflanzt wurden. Wenn Erdbeerallergiker diese essen, kann es zu allergischen Reaktionen kommen -> Kennzeichnungpflicht

2. Abhängigkeit von Saatmittellieferanten und Pharmaunternehmen*

Gerade in Entwicklungs und Dritte-Welt Ländern werden durch Gentechnisch verändertes Saatgut, welches zu erheblich billigeren Preisen verkauft wird, die alten, angestammten Sorten früher oder später nicht mehr angebaut und aussterben.... danach wird die Preisschraube angezogen (vertragliche Bindung der Bauern diesbezüglich, dass die eigene Ernte nicht mehr zur Aussaat verwendet werden darf). Zudem werden spezielle Pflanzenschutzmittel für die gentechnisch veränderten Pflanzen verwendet, was ebenfalls recht teuer ist.

Ich persönlich habe keinerlei Berührungsängste oder Aversionen gegen Gentechnik, aber eine kritische Auseinansersetzung damit sollte stattfinden. Schwarz/Weiß Darstellungen weder der Herstellerseite noch der Ablehnerseite bringen nichts. Eine ausschliesslich auf Profit ausgerichtete Gentechnik befürworte ich allerdings nicht.

Gentherapie als direkte Krankheitsbekämpfung wird überbewertet... Gentechnische Verfahren zur Herstellung von Medikamenten sind mittlerweile Standard.



> Das Problem ist das es zur manipulation von Erbgut noch keine Langzeitstudien gibt und die Forscher nicht sagen können ob Lebewesen am Ende der Nahrungskette nicht auch davon betroffen sind!


 
Warum sollten sie? Sobald ich irgendetwas Esse, nehme ich fremde Gene in mich auf.... deswegen fange ich trotzdem nicht an zu grunzen und bekomme einen Ringelschwanz oder mir wachsen Blätter auf dem Kopf.... (Zugegeben.... sehr flache Argumentation meinerseits)

Gruß,
Andreas
* wer sich über die dargestellte Geschäftspraxis informieren möchte sollte mal nach Monsanto googeln.


----------



## rainerle (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Wallerschreck:

Beispiele für die Gefahr von genmanipulierten Lebensmitteln:
_..Letztes Jahr wurde Monsanto für die Dauer von zwei Jahren die Geschäftsausübung in Indonesien verboten, weil der Konzern für eine schnelle Zulassung von gentechnisch veränderten Pflanzen die Behörden bestochen hatte. Auch in anderen Ländern gab es Korruption im Zusammenhang mit der Vermarktung von Monsantos Gen-Pflanzen.
... Ganz konkret passiert folgendes: Die Rapserträge der kanadischen Bauern sind zurückgegangen, die Erträge sind von geringerer Qualität, für die Produktion müssen mehr Pestizide eingesetzt werden und das Einkommen der Bauern ist stark zurückgegangen. Durch die flächendeckende Kontamination ist auch die Wahlfreiheit der Bauern verloren.
...Monsantos Gen-Mais MON 863:

Ungeeignet für Tier und Mensch
Ratten zeigen Schäden im Fütterungsversuch –
genmanipulierter Mais steht unmittelbar vor Zulassung
Der Gen-Mais mit dem Kürzel MON 863
geriet bereits im Mai 2004 in die Schlagzeilen.
Damals wurde bekannt, dass Ratten, an
die der Gen-Mais mit eingebautem Insektengift
verfüttert wurde, deutlich Veränderungen
im Blutbild und Organschäden
aufwiesen. Am 24. Juni entscheidet der EUUmweltministerrat
über eine Importzulassung
des Gen-Maises für den europäischen
Lebens- und Futtermittelmarkt.
MON 863 produziert ein so genanntes Bt-Gift
(Cry3Bb1, isoliert aus dem Mikroorganismus
Bazillus thuringiensis), das ihn gegen den Maiswurzelbohrer
schützen soll. Dieses Gift ist nicht
identisch mit dem der Gen-Pflanzen, die in
Europa zum Teil bereits zugelassen und gegen
den Maiszünsler resistent gemacht wurden.
Zudem enthält der Mais ein Gen für eine Antibiotika-
Resistenz. Diese sollen laut EU Richtlinien
(2001/18) grundsätzlich vermieden
werden, da nicht auszuschließen ist, dass die
Gene auf Krankheitserreger übertragen werden
und so neue resistente Keime entstehen
können.
.....In einem Artikel der französischen Zeitung Le
Monde vom 23. April 2004 wurde über Versuche
mit Gen-Mais an Ratten berichtet: Der
Gen-Mais MON 863 der Firma Monsanto löste
bei Ratten in der Phase des Wachstums deutliche
gesundheitliche Schäden aus. Innerhalb
des nur 90-tägigen Versuches zeigten sie Veränderungen
im Blutbild, eine Zunahme der
weißen Blutkörperchen und eine Reduzierung
bestimmter Formen der roten Blutzellen. Weiterhin
wurde eine Erhöhung des Blutzuckers
bei weiblichen Tieren und Zunahme von
Nieren-Entzündungen bei den männlichen
Tieren festgestellt. Französische Prüfer, die
den Bericht gelesen hatten, waren der Ansicht,
dass es sich hier nicht um zufällige Effekte
handeln konnte und dass der Gen-Mais nicht
als sicher bezeichnet werden kann._

@Wallerschreck
allmählich denke ich, Du kommst mit den Nullen und Einsen nicht mehr ganz klar - genmanipuliertes Saatgut für ungefährlich zu erklären - wenn's nicht so traurig wäre würde ich jetzt schmunzeln.

ps: ich bin kein Grüner, ess auch ganz gerne Fast-Food und ob ich nun mit 50zig nen Abgang wegen meiner Raucherei hinlege oder wegen möglichen anderen Gebrechen ist mir wurscht - nur nervt mich die Idiotie von manchen tierisch an.


----------



## catch-and-release (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Also wenn Ich mal auf nem Bauerngrundstück Angeln möchte gehe Ich zuerst immer auf den Hof und frage Lieb ob ich das auch dürfe und bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt..so sind die Bauern in der Schweiz eben. hehe


----------



## Fish&Chips (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@ catch-and-release: Bei uns sind die Bauernhöfe aber teilweise Meilenweit weg, und welche Wiese zu welchen Landwird gehört ist auch nicht klar. Wenn ich auf eine Hofnahe Wiese will und der Landwirt ist in der Nähe, würde ich es genauso machen. Aber mitten in der Landschaft? Gehst du da auch vorher zum Bauern?


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@rainerle

ich erkläre es nicht für ungefährlich. Es gibt risiken genau wie bei fast jeder neuen Technologie. Mit Chemikalien kann man tausende vergiften wenn man was falsch macht, schon wenn in einem Schampoo irgendwas geschlampt wird kann man den Löffel abgegen. genauso ists bei der Gentechnik, wenn geschlampt wird kann es immer schlimme Folgen haben. Du kannst es aber total vergessen dass man die Getechnik damit stoppt dass man auf Maisfeldern rumtrampelt oder die Grünen wählt. Selbst wenn es in Deutschland verboten würde, so würde in Russland, USA und wer weiß wo sonst noch fleißig weiter geforscht werden und zwar um einiges gewissenloser als bei uns und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass du weißt woher das Zeug kommt was du auf deinem Teller findest^^ 
Deshalb sage ich ganz klar, es lässt sich sowieso nicht verhindern also sehen wir zu dass wir dabei ein Wörtchen mitreden können.

Ach ja und nebenbei, ich hab nix mit nullen und einsen zutun das macht mein Computer schön für mich..hast wohl zu viele schlechte Hackerfilme oder Matrix geguckt hm?


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Gut meine letzte Aussage ist natürlich etwas blumb in den Raum geworfen da hat kfp recht, deshalb will ich euch das etwas besser erläutern!!!

z.B. der BT Mais wurde ja manipuliert um gegen den Schädling Maiszünsler etwas zu unternehmen das hat auch geklappt aber als Nachteil hat der besagte Mais stärkeren Pollenflug entwickelt der für andere Insekten schädlich ist. 
Wenn jetzt weiter mit Mais rumexperimentiert wird, kann es ja durchaus sein das er nicht stärkeren Pollenflug entwickelt sondern sich gefährlich Stoffe bilden die unter anderem für andere Lebewesen schädlich sind z.B. Mensch. 

Ob sie genmanipulierter Mais in der Landwirtschaft durchsetzt mag ich zu bezweifeln und bloss weil die Amis das machen müssen wir es nicht gleich tun. Argentinien hat z.B. die Einfuhr und den Anbau von genmanipulirtem Getreide oder Futter verboten und sie schlagen damit meiner Meinung den richtigen Weg ein!

Das Thema Gentechnik und Medizin sehe ich sehr skeptisch es gibt weit aus bessere Forschungszweige um Impfstoffe zu gewinnen. Hai z.B. können kein Krebs kriegen warum, in solche Forschungen setzte ich mehr Hoffnung als in die Gentechnik obwohl sie ja in der Medizin schon angewendet wird!!!

Gruss Phil


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Elwood schrieb:


> Das Thema Gentechnik und Medizin sehe ich sehr skeptisch es gibt weit aus bessere Forschungszweige um Impfstoffe zu gewinnen. Hai z.B. können kein Krebs kriegen warum, in solche Forschungen setzte ich mehr Hoffnung als in die Gentechnik obwohl sie ja in der Medizin schon angewendet wird!!!
> 
> Gruss Phil



Genau das IST Gentechnik :m es wird geforscht welche Gene des Hais seine Imunität gegen Krebs festlegen. Diese sollen dann isoliert und für den Menschen nutzbar gemacht werden...aber das ist noch alles Science Fiction


----------



## rainerle (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Werter Wallerschreck,
mit Deiner Argumentation und Rethorik magst Du vielleicht pupertierende Jugendliche beeindrucken, manch einen älteren Zeitgenossen auch. Mich erheitert es gerade. Lese Dir einfach mal Deine ersten Posts durch (Dein Gedächtnis scheint eine ziemlich niedrige Halbzeitwert zu besitzen). Um Deine Logik aufzugreifen wandle ich Deine Argumentation wie folgt ab: 
Lasst uns doch ruhig unsere Atommeiler bis zum "Sankt Nimmerleins Tag" laufen, die Russen machen das auch. *******n wir halt auf ein bischen Tschernobil.
Oder was soll der ganze Schei.s mit Co2 Reduzierung. Bringt ja doch nichts, weil die Ami's nicht mitziehen. 
Gerade eine solche Einstellung bezeichne ich (und auch die Brockhausdefinition) als fatalistisch. Ergo bist Du für  ein Fanatiker.

ps. Die Poente der Nullen und Einsen in Deinem Kopf hast Du wohl nicht verstanden? Da waren dann wohl meine Erwartungen zu hoch gesteckt!


----------



## Gralf (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Elwood schrieb:


> Argentinien hat z.B. die Einfuhr und den Anbau von genmanipulirtem Getreide oder Futter verboten und sie schlagen damit meiner Meinung den richtigen Weg ein!
> 
> Gruss Phil



Zu Spät. Die Haben sich ja erst das ganze Malheur eingehandelt. Jetzt ist das nur noch Schadensbegerenzung.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@rainerle
Scheinbar hast du nicht gelesen dass man sich hier nicht persönlich angreifen sondern sachlich diskutieren soll. Aus diesem Grund werde ich mich auch nicht auf dein Niveau herablassen und dich auch nicht nach DEINEM Beruf fragen denn das tut nichts zur Sache. Dein Post muss ich aber auch richtig stellen:

1. Mein erster Post zum Thema Gentechnik fing so an "Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich jetzt gezielt Pflanzen und Tiere..." ok wo ist nun dein Problem? Wenn es richtig gemacht wird trifft das genau so zu ich kann ja nicht davon ausgehen das Firmen behörden bestechen und unfertige Entwicklungen in Umlauf bringen das ist verboten und kriminell deshalb darf man aber nicht die Gentechnik verteufeln. Ist genau das gleiche als wenn du jemanden überfährst und dann das autofahren verboten wird.

2. Atommeiler. Ja ich BIN dafür die laufen zu lassen aus folgendem Grund: Es existiert derzeit keine realistische Möglichkeit unseren Energiebedarf ohne Kernenergie zu decken was dann dazu führt dass mehr Co2 - produzierende Kohlekraftwerke entstehen (was auch der fall ist es sind neue im Bau) und dass Strom aus dem Ausland gekauft werden muss und ich weiß nicht ob es sinnvoll ist aus polnischen oder tchechischen Kernkraftwerken Strom zu kaufen die um das zigfache unsicherer sind als unsere. Wenn du das nicht verstehst tuts mir leid. Oder glaubst du an das Märchen von den erneuerbaren Energiequellen? Hab mal eine Rechnung gesehen dass selsbt wenn man ganz Deutschland mit Solarzellen pflastern würde das nicht ausreichen würde den Bedarf zu decken wir leben halt nicht in der Sahara. Ach ja und Wasserkraft na klar...die Aale werden es dir danken bzw. tun es schon

3: Wenn du mich als Ami-Sympatisanten darstellst bist du auf dem Holzweg, ich hab am lautesten auf Busch geflucht als die das Kyoto - Protokoll abgelehnt haben. Fakt ist wir haben dadurch erstmal einen wirtschaftlichen Nachteil, allerdings bringt uns die Entwicklung in diesem Bereich Know How was langfristig gebraucht wird.

def. Fanatisch lt Brockhaus:
von der Gottheit ergriffen und in Raserei versetzt

sag das mal meinem Konfi. Pfarrer das du mich als fanatisch bezeichnest der lacht dich aus


----------



## Elwood (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Genau das IST Gentechnik :m es wird geforscht welche Gene des Hais seine Imunität gegen Krebs festlegen. Diese sollen dann isoliert und für den Menschen nutzbar gemacht werden...aber das ist noch alles Science Fiction



Dir ist schon klar das die Imunität(Haie können Krebs bekommen das kommt aber sehr selten vor) nicht an den Genen liegt sondern an verschiedenen Hormonen und den Haiknorpeln also wird anylisiert wie diese Stoffe mit einander fungieren! Um dann später Synthetische Arzneimittel aus diesem Stoffe herzustellen und das hat nichts mit der gelben und roten Gentechnik zu tun!

Gruss Phil


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Elwood
ok wenn du da besser bescheid weiß als ich will ich dir da recht geben  ich kann es in diesem Fall nicht mit sicherheit sagen und bin ehrlich gesagt grad zu beschäftigt zum nachgucken suche grad mein Zeug für nen Zanderansitz zusammen und erwarte den nächsten polemischen Erguss von rainerle


----------



## Andy007 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Andy 007
> Dann solltest Du aber auch sagen warum ich keine Ahnung habe.
> So ohne Begründung macht das nicht viel Sinn.
> 
> ...


 
Ich überwache unter anderem die Qualität von Badegewässern. Nein, nicht Nord- oder Ostsee sondern Binnegewässer. Und das sind bekanntlich Oberflächengewässer. Ebenso überwache ich in meinen Gebiet sogenannte Kleinanlagen (auch Hausbrunnen genannt). Die wenigsten dieser Kleinanlagen sind tiefe Bohrbrunnen. Und das Wasser aus den Schachtbrunnen ist deshalb zu 90% ebenfalls Oberflächenwasser. 
Wenn also deine Behauptung wahr sein sollte, dann wären alle Betreiber dieser Anlagen schwer krank oder bereits tot. Aber komisch, alle sehen immer quicklebendig und garnicht krank aus.|kopfkrat
Und nein, ich bin nicht in einem Gebiet tätig in dem es keine Landwirtschaft gibt. Im Gegenteil, neben der riesigen Landwirtschaft gibt es in meinen Einzugsgebiet auch relativ viele und große Viehzuchtbetriebe.

So, und nun Begründe du mir doch mal bitte deine Aussage: industrielle Landwirtschaft vergiftet das gesamte Oberflächenwasser ....

#d


Und als Abschluß: überall gibt es schwarze Schafe......sei es nun bei den Landwirten, Anglern, Radrennfahren etc.....


----------



## Andy007 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Huch, nachdem ich nun die restlichen Seiten gelesen habe mußte ich feststellen das es hier wohl nun mehr um Genterchnik als um das Topic geht....#c

Und bevor ich hier gesteinigt werde behalte ich mal lieber meine Meinung zu den Typen von Greenpeace, Robin Wood und wie die ganzen Ökoextremisten  heißen mal lieber für mich und bestell mir nun mal lieber eine schöne Pizza Tonno, doppelt versteht sich.....:q


----------



## hotte50 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast du nicht gelesen dass man sich hier nicht persönlich angreifen sondern sachlich diskutieren soll.



Ist ja Interessant zu beobachten, das gerade bei Dir die Sachlichkeit erst kommt, wenn Dir vermehrt Gegenwind ins Gesicht bläst....#d  und das nicht nur zu diesem Thema 




> und erwarte den nächsten polemischen Erguss von rainerle


hast Du etwa Bedenken, dir könnte jemand den Rang in dieser Sparte abspenstig machen;+:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ich kann ja nicht davon ausgehen das Firmen behörden bestechen und unfertige Entwicklungen in Umlauf bringen das ist verboten und kriminell deshalb darf man aber nicht die Gentechnik verteufeln.


 
Ach so, das ist alles verboten. Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Jetzt kann ja nix mehr schief gehen.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Hotte
man muss ja seine Argumente nicht alle auf einmal in den Wind schießen. Musste zu dem Zeitpunkt ja lediglich meine Meinung zum Thema Gentechnik los werden, wenns aber dann jemand drauf anlegt muss ich halt sachlich werden und Argumentieren. Oder schreibst du jedes mal einen ganzen Roman? Nein halt das machst du ja nie  reicht auch völlig den jemand anders zu zitieren und dann ein paar Bemerkungen dahinter zu schreiben das erspart eigene Argumente und man ist immer schön auf der sicheren Seite.

Dein Kommentar zur Polemik ist unangebracht, ich habe mich schließlich nicht auf seine einsen und nullen berufen das war er.

So und nu gehts ins Bett nach einer Nullrunde auf Zander hab ich keinen Nerv mehr hierfür.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

An "unserem" Vereinsgewässer grenzen diverse Rinderweiden an. Da grasen "niedliche" Langhaarrinder und halten einen teilweise auch nachts mit ihren Geräuschen wach 
Die dortigen Bauern sind nette Kerle und wir kommen gut miteinander aus, sie mähen teilweise sogar ungefragt unsere Uferbereiche (natürlich auch aus eigenem Interesse) mit.
Mit dem (eigentlich selbstverständlichem) gegenseitigen Respekt alles kein Problem.
Vorteil von den Rindern ist, dass der Boden gut durchwurmt ist und somit immer mal ein Wurm seinen Weg an den Haken findet, ohne eine lange Anfahrt hinnehmen zu müssen


----------



## Fish&Chips (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich war gestern wieder auf der Wiese, wo ich besagte Begegnung mit den Landwirt hatte. Ratet mal wer da gerade sein Heu eingefahren hatte? Genau, der gleiche Landwirt von vor ein paar Tagen. Er hatte mich wohl wieder erkannt, denn als ich ihn freundlich grüsste, grüsste er genauso freundlich zurück. Ende gut, alles gut. Hoffentlich werden wir Angler jetzt von einen (weiteren) Landwirt mit anderen Augen betrachtet...
Fangergebnis will ich nicht verheimlichen: 5 Aale zwischen 48 und 65cm. :k:k


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Nein halt das machst du ja nie  reicht auch völlig den jemand anders zu zitieren und dann ein paar Bemerkungen dahinter zu schreiben das erspart eigene Argumente und man ist immer schön auf der sicheren Seite.



Wo Du recht hast,hast Du recht. Bevor ich jedoch nach "Wallerschreck-Manier" argumentiere, belasse ich es lieber beim  zitieren und kurzen Bemerkungen.  

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist deine Bemerkung zur anfänglich nicht vorhandenen Sachlichkeit deiner Postings....also wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe.....wird von dir also zuerst provoziert und gepöbelt um dann im Anschluss, nachdem Gegenwind aufkommt, so nach und nach sachlich zu werden....?????   ;+   was bezweckst Du damit ?  etwa deine anfängliche Bemerkung " jetzt gibt es gleich Zoff ?? ) 

habe ich das jetzt richtig gedeutet...?   wenn nein, kläre mich doch bitte über deine wahren Absichten auf....:g


ops.....gerade erst gefunden, das hatte ich vorher überlesen. Bin wohl noch nicht ganz wach....



> [quote]wenns aber dann jemand drauf anlegt muss ich halt sachlich werden und Argumentieren.


 ach so, erst dann. Also erst einmal |bla: |krach: #d

und entschuldige Bitte das zitieren und die kurze Bemerkung :q:q:q


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Fangergebnis will ich nicht verheimlichen: 5 Aale zwischen 48 und 65cm. :k:k



Petri zu den schönen Aalen. Die hast Du dir ja wirklich "erkämpfen" müssen...  da werden sie gleich nochmal so gut schmecken #6


----------



## Fish&Chips (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@ hotte50: Dankeschön#h
Jau, 3 werden aus dem Rauch kommen und die andern 2 aus der Pfanne, lecker!
Es gibt doch nichts besseres als selbstgefangenen Fisch...außer selbst gegessen vielleicht.:q


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



> Lasst uns doch ruhig unsere Atommeiler bis zum "Sankt Nimmerleins Tag" laufen, die Russen machen das auch. *******n wir halt auf ein bischen Tschernobil.
> Oder was soll der ganze Schei.s mit Co2 Reduzierung. Bringt ja doch nichts, weil die Ami's nicht mitziehen.



Sehr intelligenter Beitrag lol.
Nur eine kurze Frage: wieviel CO2 produzieren Kernkraftwerke? (Bitte, sie heissen Kernkraftwerke, lasst mal "das Atom" in Ruhe).


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sehr intelligenter Beitrag lol.
> Nur eine kurze Frage: wieviel CO2 produzieren Kernkraftwerke? (Bitte, sie heissen Kernkraftwerke, lasst mal "das Atom" in Ruhe).



jetzt hast Du aber schwer was missverstanden LOL

kommt davon wenn man Beiträge überfliegt  LOL

oder ist bei dir auch noch ein Auge auf Schlafposition wie bei mir heute um 7o ??  

blöder Bürotag heute |gr:  ich will lieber raus zum Angeln...:vik:


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich hab überhaupt nichts missverstanden, ich kenn die Argumentationsweise.
Ich bin übrigens auch dafür dass wir sofort aufhören die Umwelt zu vergiften (wobei ich CO2 für unschädlich halte), dass wir alle KKW abschalten und natürlich bin ich dafür dass wir sofort alle Kriege einstellen. 
Darf ich jetzt auch einer von "den Guten" sein?

Man muss sich halt auch mal ein wenig entscheiden was man will. 
In den zuständigen Etagen ist ja auch längst bekannt dass man mit der Kernkraft weiterkommt als mit Windrädern.
Wenn es um Abgase (ich lass CO2 mal bewusst weg) geht, dann sowieso. 
Wieso sonst wird für was weiss ich wieviele Milliarden ITER gebaut? Und wieso hört man nichts davon (weil sonst der Mob wieder brüllt).
Wie denkt ihr fahren wir in 50 Jahren Automobil? Mit Raps sicher nicht. Das wird wohl Wasserstoff oder Elektromotor werden.
Für beides braucht man massig Strom. Wo denkt ihr kommt der her?
Na wir werden sehn. Wenn ichs noch erlebe.


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt nichts missverstanden


ich denke doch......ist aber egal 



> Darf ich jetzt auch einer von "den Guten" sein?


;+ wusste gar nicht das Du einer von den "bösen" bist/warst |kopfkrat

wieder was dazu gelernt #6:q


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Doch ich stell mich oft und gern "auf die Gegenseite" 
Sonst passiert ja nix


----------



## rainerle (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Norbert
vielleicht sollte ich bei einigen Post vorher "Achtung: zynisch" anhängen, dass es dann auch alle verstehen.
Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass Kernkraftwerke Co2 ausstoßen oder im Übermaß produzieren?

@Wallerschreck
Ich will Dir mal kurz helfen, wer hier mit platten Argumenten ohne Informationshintergrund den Diskurs angefangen hat:
_Zitate aus Deinen Posts:
Ich verstehe diese ganze Panikmache nicht. Mir kommt das so vor dass 90% aller *Gen - Gegner einfach mal "gegen irgendwas" sein wollen ohne überhaupt bescheid zu wissen teilweise faseln *die leute in einem Zug über Genmanipulation und Atomkraftwerke weil das ja auch so viel miteinander zutun hat. Die restlichen 10% die das *ganze Aufheizen sind religiöse fanatiker* die sofort mit dem Spruch "Gott Spielen" ankommen.

Aber da die Mehrheit sich rigoros gegen Neuerungen wehrt nur weil ein *paar fanatiker mit schwachsinnigen Paniksprüchen um sich werfen *wird das wohl nicht passieren.

Elwood
das ist genau die art von "es war einmal in einem fernen Land" - Geschichte die man vom Schwager eines Arbeitskollegen dessen Frau bei Greenpeace ist immer wieder hört. Warum aber bekommt man darüber keine Fundierten Informationen wie z.B. Namen der Firmen, Datum , wissenschaftliche Belege dass der Genmais daran schuld ist? Ganz einfach, weils nicht wahr ist. Ich gehe davon aus dass jemand (nicht du!) diese Geschichte frei erfunden hat. Oder aber der Futtermittelhersteller hat seinen Mais auf einem US - Nuklearwaffentestgelände angebaut, das hat aber nichts damit zutun dass der Mais evtl. Genmanipuliert war. 
Man muss sich einfach mal informieren. Gemanipulation hat absolut garnichts mit giftigen Substanzen, Strahlung oder sonstwas zutun. Es ist nichts anderes als würdest du z.B. eine Pflanzenart gezielt darauf züchten kurze Stengel zu haben um Windresistenter zu sein. Nur dass du keien Jahrzehnte sondern nur Monate dafür brauchst._*Zitate Ende*

Mensch Wallerschreck, Du holst die verbalen Keulen raus und wunderst Dich, wenn's dann verbal ein paar vor den Latz gibt.
Bei dem "Fett" gekennzeichneten Passagen handelt es sich um "Verunglimpfung" von Nichtbefürwortern der allumfassenden Gentechnologie, bei dem unterstrichenen solltest Du Dir nochmal meinen Post bezügl. des Montsanto Mais ansehen - und dann sag mir wer sich hier nicht informiert und einfach mal aus seiner Überzeugung und ohne weiteres Nachdenken postet. Bitte!


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



> @Norbert
> vielleicht sollte ich bei einigen Post vorher "Achtung: zynisch" anhängen, dass es dann auch alle verstehen.
> Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass Kernkraftwerke Co2 ausstoßen oder im Übermaß produzieren?



Gibt wahnsinnig viele Leute die ganz im Ernst so argumentieren, da hab ich dich dazusortiert. Geschriebenem Text fehlen leider 2 Kommunikationskanäle, da ist das immer schwer zu beurteilen  
Ich weiss zB dass ich öfter harsch rüberkomme, im echten Leben ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall, weil ich bei solchen Sachen eigentlich am Dauergrinsen bin.


----------



## rainerle (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Äh noch was,
ich bin weder soweit der Realität entrückt, dass ich denke ohne Kernenergie wäre derzeit unser Energiehaushalt zu bestreiten.
Ich bin für Genforschung (auch in Deutschland) - jedoch will ich mir nicht von Konzernen vorschreiben lassen und zwangsläufig zwingen dass ich genveränderte Nahrungsmittel zu mir nehme (und dies wird auf kurz oder lang geschehen, wenn wir alle so denken, wie einige wenige in diesem Trööt). Nicht umsonst gibt es gerade im gentechnisch sehr offenen Amerika immer mehr Landwirte die wegen gentechnisch verändertem Saatgut ihre Existenz verloren haben und nun gegen Montsanto und US-Behörden (welche hier allzuschnell die Zulassung erteilt haben) prozessieren und immer mehr ihre Klagen gewinnen. 

Und dies sind wirklich keine "religiösen" Fanatiker.


----------



## rainerle (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

ne passt schon Norbert - wollte das nur mal klarstellen. Bin wahrlich kein Grüner:
- Fahre gern ein dickes Auto (wenns denn momentan wegen meinen 4 Kids auch ein Previa ist)
- zündle gern mal Lagerfeuer an
- fahre 2mal im Jahr eben mal 800km nach Heiligenhafen um für 2 Tage auf Dorsch zu angeln
- fliege lieber in den Urlaub als mit dem Zug oder Auto zu fahren
- etc. etc.

Nur gehen mir (wie bereits in einem anderen Trööt) wenig geistreiche Post bei gewissen Problematiken an die Nüsse.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich denke bei diesen Themen fallen viele in eine Art Geiselsyndrom. Heißt, man verbindet sich lieber mit der Gefahr, anstatt sie zu akzeptieren oder gar dagegen anzukämpfen. Anders kann ich die uneingeschränkte Befürwortung für Genmanipulation nicht verstehen. 
Natürlich hat die Genforschung sicher auch gute Seiten, aber die Gefahr des Mißbrauchs ist riesengroß. Und darauf hinzuweisen, dass ein Mißbrauch ja verboten und  illegal ist, und man solches nicht mit einkalkulieren darf, ist an Naivität nicht zu überbieten.
Fakt ist, dass wohl kaum einer von uns in der Lage ist, auf rein fachlicher und wissenschaftlicher Ebene über Genforschung zu diskutieren. Muß auch nicht sein, der gesunde Menschenverstand reicht aus um dem Ganzen extrem kritisch gegenüber zu stehen. 

@ Wallerschreck

Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass Dir in verzwickten Diskussionen sehr oft harsche Kritik entgegenschlägt ? Und das nicht nur von Hotte und Norbert, die lediglich etwas weniger diplomatisch und länger ausdauernd sind als viele andere. 
Wenn mir das in unterschiedlichen Diskussionen passieren sollte, würde ich meine Argumentationskette mal überdenken. 

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ich glaube das ist eine Berufskrankheit. Der Rechner kennt keine Diplomatie, nur wahr oder unwahr, links oder rechts, schwarz oder weiss.
Etwas geht oder eben nicht.
Man baut einen Algorithmus der möglichst logisch einwandfrei ist. Wenn er funzt ist er richtig. Diplomatie hilft nicht. 
Ich denke daher kommt das, geht mir auch oft so.


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist eine Berufskrankheit. Der Rechner kennt keine Diplomatie, nur wahr oder unwahr, links oder rechts, schwarz oder weiss.
> Etwas geht oder eben nicht.
> Man baut einen Algorithmus der möglichst logisch einwandfrei ist. Wenn er funzt ist er richtig. Diplomatie hilft nicht.
> Ich denke daher kommt das, geht mir auch oft so.



naja......ich denke das Ralle das mit der Diplomatie nicht auf Wallerschreck bezogen hat. Eine Argumentatioskette hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Diplomatie zu tun.

Allerdings könnte in deiner Bemerkung zur Berufskrankheit auch ein bisschen Wahrheit stecken...vielleicht meinte ja Reinerle das mit den Nullen und Einsen so 

obwohl ich auch ein paar Informatiker kenne, die im normalen Leben durchaus mehr als nur in Algorithmen denken und diskutieren können. #6


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



> obwohl ich auch ein paar Informatiker kenne, die im normalen Leben durchaus mehr als nur in Algorithmen denken und diskutieren können.



Naja Informatik ist ein weites Gebiet. Vielleicht machen sie keine Software 
Oder sie strengen sich bewusst an nicht so zu denken wenn sie mit Menschen umgehen 
(Achtung, das war jetzt auch mit einem Lachen im Gesicht).


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> naja......ich denke das Ralle das mit der Diplomatie nicht auf Wallerschreck bezogen hat.


 

Röschtösch. Das war aber nicht als Kritik gemeint, sondern lediglich eine Feststellung. Mir sind Leute die klare Worte sprechen lieber als Verbaljongleure. 

Ralf


----------



## Yoshi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@hotte, Wallwerschreck, Rall 24 u.a.

Wow, Ihr habt es doch tatsächlich geschafft, die Beiträge zu diesem Thema durch gegenseitige Besserwisserei uns Stichelei auf 9 Seiten hoch zu katapultieren...#r

Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

So jetzt müsste ich von 2 Seiten zitate zusammensuchen um auf jedes einzelne einzugehen...ist zuviel arbeit darum werd ich mich mal kurz halten.

@Hotte
Zu Begin dieser Gen-Debatte konnte ich nicht sehen dass es in eine derart ausufernde Diskussion führen würde, darum habe ich nicht gleich zu begin Seitenweise Argumente geschrieben sondern nur kurz ein Statement geschrieben dass ich es für blödsinnig halte Gentechnik zu verteufeln.

@rainerle
Such doch bitte nochmal meine vorhergehenden Posts zusammen und unterstreiche Sachen wie: "Wir können es sowieso nicht verhindern also sehen wir lieber dass wir ein Wörtchen mitreden" 

Weiterhin bin ich nicht uneingeschränkt für Gentechnik (jaja haut mir nur wieder mein Eröffnungspost um die Ohren   ) genausowenig wie ich für uneingeschränken Pestizideinsatz oder uneingeschränkte kernenergienutzung bin. Aber ich bin in der Tat ein befürworter dieser Technologie

@Ralle
klar fällt mir das auf aber wenn man sich eben immer auf die Seite der Mehrheit stellt ists ja auch langweilig 

@NorbertF
Das Algorithmen bei Menschen nicht funktionieren ist mir allerdings auch shcon aufgefallen dafür sind sie einfach zu unlogig  muss aber schon schmunzeln das einem jetzt jede von der Masse abweichende Meinung als "Berufskrankheit" ausgelegt wird.


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



> @NorbertF
> Das Algorithmen bei Menschen nicht funktionieren ist mir allerdings auch shcon aufgefallen dafür sind sie einfach zu unlogig muss aber schon schmunzeln das einem jetzt jede von der Masse abweichende Meinung als "Berufskrankheit" ausgelegt wird.



So war das nicht gemeint, schliesslich vertrete ich die gleiche Meinung wie du. Sollte aufgefallen sein


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Doch doch das ist mir aufgefallen  finde wir sollten dann unsere Kontrahenten mal nach ihrem Job fragen damit hier chancengleichheit herrscht


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> @hotte, Wallwerschreck, Rall 24 u.a.
> 
> Wow, Ihr habt es doch tatsächlich geschafft, die Beiträge zu diesem Thema durch gegenseitige Besserwisserei uns Stichelei auf 9 Seiten hoch zu katapultieren...#r
> 
> ...


 
Genau ! Und jetzt, wo wir langsam die Lust verlieren hilft´s Du aus.:m


----------



## Yoshi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau ! Und jetzt, wo wir langsam die Lust verlieren hilft´s Du aus.:m



Gern geschehn.... aber lass dich (euch) nicht aufhalten. die 10. Seite ist gleich erreicht...|bla:

(Hoffentlich wird dieser Thread nicht in einen extra dafür einzurichtenden  "Klug*******r"-Thread verschoben....)


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Gern geschehn.... aber lass dich (euch) nicht aufhalten. die 10. Seite ist gleich erreicht...|bla:
> 
> (Hoffentlich wird dieser Thread nicht in einen extra dafür einzurichtenden  "Klug*******r"-Thread verschoben....)



Wieso? Würdest du dich da besser aufgehoben fühlen? Scheint so.


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> Zu Begin dieser Gen-Debatte konnte ich nicht sehen dass es in eine derart ausufernde Diskussion führen würde, darum habe ich nicht gleich zu begin Seitenweise Argumente geschrieben sondern nur kurz ein Statement geschrieben dass ich es für blödsinnig halte Gentechnik zu verteufeln.


 
Stimmt, stattdessen hast Du erst einmal in bewährter Wallerschrecktradition all jene, welche deiner Meinung nicht folgen, als Spinner, religiöse Fanatiker und Panikmacher verunglimpft. 

Im übrigen sehe ich hier keinen, welcher die Gentechnik verteufelt sondern dieser lediglich teils sehr kritisch gegenüber steht. Im übrigen hast Du dich gleichfalls in bewährter Manier mehrfach wiedersprochen. 

Aber lassen wir das, mein Beruf macht mich ja deiner Meinung nach nicht Chancengleich. Dazu verstehe ich Nullkommanix von Informatik #d


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> (Hoffentlich wird dieser Thread nicht in einen extra dafür einzurichtenden "Klug*******r"-Thread verschoben....)


 
Da möchtest Du dann sicher die Vorherrschaft übernehmen...gelle :q:q


----------



## Yoshi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Bitte macht weiter, wir haben es gleich geschafft....!:vik:


----------



## rainerle (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

bei Hoshi-Yoshi fälllt mir so ein Schlager ein (war glaub ich von den Rodgau Montones): erbarme, die Hesse komme!

ps. ich will unbedingt meine 400 vollkriegen


----------



## NorbertF (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



rainerle schrieb:


> bei Hoshi-Yoshi fälllt mir so ein Schlager ein (war glaub ich von den Rodgau Montones): erbarme, die Hesse komme!
> 
> ps. ich will unbedingt meine 400 vollkriegen



Jo das sind mir auch die liebsten: nichts beitragen, aber rumstänkern und einen auf überlegen machen. (Irgendwie muss hier doch noch was gehn).


----------



## Yoshi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Jup, na endlich hat jeder von euch seine Meinung zu meinem Post abgegeben und zumindest seit Ihr dabei jetzt endlich einer Meinung! Geht doch. Hat den Thread entspannt und euch wieder etwas mehr auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner gebracht...
(hoffe ich doch). Also, nix für ungut......und streitet euch nicht weiter....

Die 10. Seite sollten wir jetzt voll haben, oder.....:q


----------



## Monsterqualle (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Mal ein Einwurf und eine Frage von mir an die Spezialisten hier.

Ich wohne nun seit einem Jahr sozusagen mitten auf`m Acker.

Jetzt beobachte ich folgendes an meiner Hecke. Im Frühjahr stand auf dem angrenzendem Feld noch Gerste. Diese wurde schon Anfang Juni geerntet. Wie mir gesagt wurde zur verwendung in Biogasanlagen, da aufgrund des trockenem Frühjahrs eh mit keiner guten Ernte zu rechnen war. Soweit, sogut. Anschließend hat der Bauer sofort Mais eingesäät. Und jetzt kommt der Hammer. Das Zeugs steht jetzt gute 6 Wochen später dort in einer Höhe von über 3 Metern. ( Aufgrund dieser Disskussion habe ich gestern einen Zollstock angelegt). Mann kann dem Mais praktisch beim Wachsen zusehen.
Auf anderen Feldern in der Umgebung steht der Mais in einer üblichen Höhe von ca. 2m, obwohl dieser schon wie üblich Anfang Mai gesäät worden ist.

Jetzt meine Frage zu eurer Meinung:
Handelt es sich womöglich um Genmais, oder ist dem Bauern nur das Düngemittel übergelaufen?


----------



## Andy007 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage zu eurer Meinung:
> Handelt es sich womöglich um Genmais, oder ist dem Bauern nur das Düngemittel übergelaufen?


 
Es gibt viele Sorten Mais. 

Hier bei uns in der Gegend steht jedes Jahr ein Versuchsfeld mit ich weiß nicht wievielen Sorten. Die verschiedenen Sorten sind immer quadratisch gepflanzt und zwischen den einzelnen "Feldern" ist ein Gang von etwa einen Meter breite. Und man kann dort sehr gut erkennen, das es wohl "kleinewüchsigen", normal wachsenden und "extremhochwachsenden" Mais gibt.

Und nein, es sind keine Gensorten........|supergri....denk ich jedenfalls


----------



## hotte50 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Heute Nachmittag gab es auf Arte einen sehr guten Bericht über Genmanipulationen. Es kamen beide Seiten zu Wort und war sehr aufschlussreich. Die Sendung wird am 02.08. wiederholt

siehe hier:

http://www.arte.tv/de/woche/244,broadcastingNum=691293,day=6,week=30,year=2007.html

Hat den zufälligerweise jemand von den blauäugigen 100% Befürwortern und Verharmlosenden Mitbürgern gesehen ???

Wer da nicht nachdenklich geworden ist, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Moin Moin ,


Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage zu eurer Meinung:
> Handelt es sich womöglich um Genmais, oder ist dem Bauern nur das Düngemittel übergelaufen?



weder noch geschweige den |supergri . Wie schon geschrieben gibt es *A.* verschiedene Sorten die entweder langsam wachsen oder schneller ,die mehr Grünanteil ( Stengel/Blatt ) haben oder mehr Fruchtanteil eben den Mais .Hängt vom Verwendungszeck ab ob Futtermais oder eben Mais für den menschlichen Verzehr gedacht ist . *B.* hängt von den am Ausaattag vorgefundenen Bodenverhältnissen ab . Ob er genügend Feuchtigkeit und Bodenwärme vorgefunden hat und dadurch scheller auflaufen konnte ,ob gute Bodenbearbeitung gemacht wurde ( krümmeliger Boden und locker )*C.* wie die Bodenverhälltnisse sind . Ob Sand oder Lehmboden ob Mutterbodenanteil hoch ist und zu guter letzt *D.* wieviel Nährstoffe die der Mais ganz speziel braucht noch vorhanden ist im Boden . Das sind schon mal Faktoren die eine wichtige Bedeutung haben beim Wachstum vom Mais und auch bei mir in der unmittelbaren Umgebung habe ich dieses schnelle Wachstum beobachten können eben weil es warm war und auch genügend Feuchtigkeit vorhanden war . Was Du *Monsterqualle* also beobachten konntest ist nicht ungewöhnliches |supergri . Was Dir aber jetzt passieren kann ist das Du Nachts Besuch bekommst wenn es was leckeres in Deinem Garten wächst |supergri . Die Schwarzkittel halten sich sehr gerne in den Maisfeldern auf wenn es drum herum ruhig ist |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

@Hotte 
hab den Beitrag leider nicht gesehen werde mir aber die Wiederholung ansehen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Was Dir aber jetzt passieren kann ist das Du Nachts Besuch bekommst wenn es was leckeres in Deinem Garten wächst |supergri . Die Schwarzkittel halten sich sehr gerne in den Maisfeldern auf wenn es drum herum ruhig ist |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 
Da war letztes Jahr schon einer da. Ich saß alleine ganz ruhig auf meiner Terrasse, da spaziert da doch sehlenruhig ein Überläufer durch meinen Garten.:vik:

@ Hornhechteutin

Bei uns in der Gegend wird der Mais angeblich fast ausschliesslich für die Biogasanlagen angebaut. Kaum dass er die volle Höhe erreicht hat, wird er geerntet. Da sind noch nicht mal Kolben dran.


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Moin Moin ,


Monsterqualle schrieb:


> @ Hornhechteutin
> 
> Bei uns in der Gegend wird der Mais angeblich fast ausschliesslich für die Biogasanlagen angebaut. Kaum dass er die volle Höhe erreicht hat, wird er geerntet. Da sind noch nicht mal Kolben dran.



das ist normal die sind am Grünanteil interessiert wegen Biogas und die Saat wird ganz sicher nicht Gen Manipuliert sein , warum auch . Ist ja egal wie groß die Maiskolben sind . Für die lohnt es sich nicht zu warten bis sich der Maiskolben entwickelt hat . Kostet Zeit und Energie/Dünger die sie für sie nächste Aussaat sparen |supergri .
Übrigens Biogas , dann kannste sogar noch mit einer dritten Ernte rechnen wenn das Wetter so mild bleibt |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## pucky86 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Mal ein Einwurf und eine Frage von mir an die Spezialisten hier.
> 
> Ich wohne nun seit einem Jahr sozusagen mitten auf`m Acker.
> 
> ...



das hört sich an, als würde jemand drinnen drogen anbeuen!
geh mal in den hohen mais rein und guck mal ob da noch was anderes wächst!  |supergri


----------



## Monsterqualle (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



pucky86 schrieb:


> das hört sich an, als würde jemand drinnen drogen anbeuen!
> geh mal in den hohen mais rein und guck mal ob da noch was anderes wächst! |supergri


Mensch, jetzt hast Du mich erwischt.|sagnix


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Ein Glück, dass sich der Thread wieder etwas entspannt hat.

gruss

Pauly


----------



## Andy007 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass sich der Thread wieder etwas entspannt hat.
> 
> gruss
> 
> Pauly


 
Ich warte trotzdem noch auf deine Begründung. Meine findest du unter #98 #4



##


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Kriegst Du auch. Da dass aber ja auch ein bischen Hand und Fuss haben soll erst die nächsten Tage.
Kannst Dich drauf verlassen!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Andy007 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Kriegst Du auch. Da dass aber ja auch ein bischen Hand und Fuss haben soll erst die nächsten Tage.
> Kannst Dich drauf verlassen!
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 
Schon seltsam.......|kopfkrat
Du bekommst von mir die Begründung (wie von dir gefordert) für meine Behauptung direkt am nächsten Tag, aber du mußt dir deine Begründung erst noch ein paar Tage überlegen und/oder zusammen basteln???? #d

Ich habe eigentlich einen direkten Konter von dir erwartet, aber so bleibe ich bei meine Meinung aus Post #24......auch wenn du "die nächsten Tage" noch was dazu schreiben solltest wird sich das nicht mehr ändern was das Thema betrifft. |evil:

In diesem Sinne:frohes Begründungen suchen noch......|uhoh:



*IronieModOn*

Ich geh nun die "vergifteten Oberflächengewässer" unsicher machen.....

*Ganzkörperschutzanzugeinpack*
*Überlebenspacketprüf*
*Tricordermitnehm*

*IronieModOff*

:q


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

das alles was ihr hier schreibt is ja ganz net. aba hat das eigentlich noch was mit der eigentlich gestellten frage zu tun?|kopfkrat|znaika:|muahah:


----------



## Carp4Fun (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Moin Moin,



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage zu eurer Meinung:
> Handelt es sich womöglich um Genmais, oder ist dem Bauern nur das Düngemittel übergelaufen?


Soweit ich weiß, werden seit 2006 auch schon neue "Energiesorten" zu Testzwecken in unseren Breitengeraden angebaut. Die Blütenbildung dieser Pflanzen erfolgt deutlich verzögert, was u.a. ein wesentlich stärkeres Höhenwachstum mit sich bringt. Unter hiesigen Bedingungen dürften dann wohl immerhin so bummelig 5m drin sein -während die maximale Wachstumshöhe beim Mais sogar bei ca. 7m liegt! -Also nicht wundern, wenns demnächst n bischn schattiger bei dir im Garten wird...:m


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> das alles was ihr hier schreibt is ja ganz net. aba hat das eigentlich noch was mit der eigentlich gestellten frage zu tun?|kopfkrat|znaika:|muahah:



Das funktioniert schon. Im Anglerboard. Nur anders wie du denkst.

Nach dem Motto: Suche gute monofile Schnur.

Antwort: Wieso? Quatsch . Nimm ne geflochtene.....

Und dann diskutiert man natürlich ertsmal ausgiebig über die geflochtenen Schnüre.

Irgenwann erinnert sich jemand an die Fragestellung. Also monofile Schnur. Dann werden die Angelmethoden des Fragestellers bezweifelt und geändert....

Das ist ein ganz einfacher und durchschaubarer Mechanismus im Anglerboard. Wenn du zum Beispiel nach einer bestimmten Angelschnur suchst, fragst du einfach nach. Und zwar nach der allgemeinen Meinung zu Genmanipulation. Dann wirst du deine Antworten erhalten. Ist doch klar.:vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

Hi,

Mit zunehmender Länge unterliegen die Thread's gelegentlich einer gewissen Eigendynamik. Mal zum gutem  , mal zum schlechtem.Aber fast immer interessant.


----------



## Carphunter' (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*



Gralf schrieb:


> Das funktioniert schon. Im Anglerboard. Nur anders wie du denkst.
> 
> Nach dem Motto: Suche gute monofile Schnur.
> 
> ...




genau. war hmmm eigntlich nur n fun. aba hat mich gewundert warum hier keiner mehr was zu dem thema sagt, sondern über genmanipolierte quallen|splat2:


----------



## andreas0815 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

*Hallo zusammen,*

|evil: es ist schon ein sensibles und schwieriges Thema,aber ich muß sagen das in der Diskussion immer Fear Play berücksichtigt werden muß!!

Es gibt halt solche und solche Bauern,(auch Fischer)es darf aber nicht sein das man alle über einen Kamm schert!!!|rolleyes

Wir als Fischer wollen doch auch nicht mt den schlechter Beispielen von unseren Angelkollegen verglichen werden.#h


*Wenn die Wahrheit weh tut, machst du was falsch!*


___________Wünsche allen viel Petri Heil


----------------------Euer Angelkollege *Andreas*


----------



## WhiteWolf (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Landwirten?*

da geb ich andreas vollkommen recht nur ich find es äußerst schade, dass gewiasse bauern nicht nur unfreundlich snd, sondern das gesammte gewässer verpesten.wir hatten wieder die alljährliche freiw. aufgabe der fischereiausübungsberechtigten das gewässer zu reinigen, bestellten dazu auch einen conteiner, da wir wussten , dass es viel zeuch wird. beim aufräumen fanden mir allerhand landwirtschaftliches zeug, z.B. futtersäcke für schweine verkutzelte schnur von dene zum abpacken von siloballen, mindestens 1km lang, ein riesen haufen un sonst allerlei silofolie und und und... muss das sein? ihren müll in unser gewässer gekippt...und ein futtertrog aus eisen war auch drin versenkt nuja ich weis net mehr was ich noch sagen soll...:r


----------

